# اخبار جولة الاعاده لرئاسه الجمهوريه



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*وقف التصويت فى لجنة بالشرقية بعد ضبط 30 بطاقة انتخابية لصالح مرسى​**السبت، 16 يونيو 2012 - 12:44
*​*الشرقية – فتحية الديب*
*قام المستشار أشرف جميل، رئيس اللجنة رقم 36 بمدرسة قرية منزل حيان، التابعة لمركز ههيا، باكتشاف 30 بطاقة انتخابية داخل أحد الدفاتر مسودة لصالح الدكتور مرسى. 
تم تحرير محضر بمعرفة اللجنة العامة، وإيقاف التصويت باللجنة.*​


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*كتب إبراهيم قاسم
قال المستشار فاروق سلطان رئيس اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، إن اللجنة تجرى تحقيقات موسعة مع المسئولين فى المطابع والداخلية بمركز هيهيا بالشرقية، وكذلك القاهرة بعد اكتشاف بطاقات انتخابية مغلفة تم تسويدها لصالح الدكتور محمد مرسى مرشح الحرية والعدالة.
وأضاف سلطان البداية وصلت شكوى من المستشار أشرف جميل رئيس اللجنة رقم 36 بمدرسة حيان التابعة لمركز هيهيا تفيد بإكتشافة وصول بطاقات إبداء الرأى من المطبعة مغلفة وبفتح الغلاف تبين أن هناك أكثر من 24 بطاقة مسودة بقلم جاف لصالح محمد مرسى، وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة وإبلاغ النيابة العامة بضبط المسئول عن ذلك كما تكرار هذه الشكوى فى محافظة القاهرة بعد اكتشاف من 33 بطاقة مسودة لصالح ذات المرشح.
وأضاف سلطان سيجرى تحقيقات مع مسئولى المطابع المسئولة عن طبع البطاقات وكذلك مع من قاموا من الشرطة باستلام هذه الأوراق وتسليمها للمحكمة ومنها إلى القاضى المشرف عليها.​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يونيو 2012)

*بداية فل الفُل ...متابع*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*بجاتو يرد على "الحرية والعدالة" وينفى تصويت ضباط جيش فى الإعادة​*​*كتب إبراهيم قاسم*​*قال المستشار حاتم بجاتو أمين عام اللجنة الرئاسية، بأن اللجنة رصدت ما نشره "اليوم السابع"،عن قيام حزب الحرية والعدالة بشرق ووسط القاهرة باتهام عدد من ضباط الجيش بالتصويت فى جولة الإعادة، مشيرا إلى أن هذا الحديث لا أساس له من الصحة.
وقال بجاتو فى تصريحات خاصة لـ "اليوم السابع"، إن محمود مهدى عبد اللطيف إسماعيل أحد ضباط الجيش والذى قيل إنه قام بالتصويت فى جولة الإعادة بالكشف رقم 3567 باللجنة التابعة لمدرسة فاطمة الزهراء بالموسكى، تبين للجنة بأن هذا المواطن كان يحمل بطاقة طالب ومهنته "طالب"، إلا أنه وبعد خروجه من القوات المسلحة قام باستخراج بطاقة جديدة والمهنة فيها مهندس ميكانيكى حر .
وقال بجاتو إن هذا أيضا ما حدث بالنسبة للطالب أحمد عبد العزيز الذى وقع بالكشف رقم609 فى ذات اللجنة هو أيضا كان يحمل بطاقة وعمله بها "طالب" وعندما قضى فترة الجيش استخرج بطاقة أخرى مكتوب فيها "بدون عمل"، وبذلك يكون البطاقات التى قاموا بالتصويت بها بعد خروجهم من الجيش ولا يكونوا بذلك خالفوا القانون كما قال حزب الحرية والعدالة.
وكشف المستشار عمر سلامة عضو الأمانة العامة باللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية بأن اللجنة قامت باستبعاد أحد القضاة بمدينة الشروق بعد تأخرهم فى الوصول إلى اللجنة واستبداله بآخر احتياطى حتى يتم استكمال العمل داخل اللجان المعطلة.
كما قال لـ "اليوم السابع" بأن الأجهزة الأمنية بالشرقية وقوات الجيش تمكنت من القبض على 3 متهمين يقومون بتوزيع الدعاية الانتخابية لمحمد مرسى أمام إحدى اللجان بمركز "أبو كبير"، وقبل ضبط أحدهم قام بإلقاء نفسه أمام سيارة الجيش إلا أنها لم تدهسه وتوقفت وتم تحرير محضر وإحالته إلى النيابة العامة.*


----------



## Star Online (16 يونيو 2012)




----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*طائرات عسكرية ترصد سير الانتخابات بلجان الدقى
​*​ا*لسبت، 16 يونيو 2012 - 14:10
كتبت أسماء نصار​*​*تحلق عدد من الطائرات الهليكوبتر والمروحيات العسكرية التابعة للقوات المسلحة فوق لجان الدائرة الثالثة، والتى تضم الدقى، لرصد عملية تأمين وسير العملية الانتخابية فى جولة الإعادة من انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، والتى تجرى بين المرشح المستقل الفريق أحمد شفيق ومرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة الجناح السياسى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين الدكتور محمد مرسى.
من جانبها، تواصل قوات الجيش والشرطة تأمين مقار اللجان الانتخابية بالجنود والضباط لحماية الصناديق واللجان.​*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*القليوبية - حسن عفيفى​**شهدت مدينة شبرا الخيمة حادثاً مأساوياً عندما لقى طالب مصرعه قبل دخوله لجنة الانتخابات للإدلاء بصوته، تم نقل الجثة إلى مسشتفى ناصر العام.
تلقى اللواء أحمد سالم جاد، مدير أمن القليوبية، إخطاراً بالواقعة، من اللواء محمد القصيرى، وبالتحرى تبين العقيد جمال الدغيدى، رئيس فرع البحث الجنائى بشبرا الخيمة، وصول فتحى عبد الله فؤاد، طالب، جثة هامدة، للمستشفى، وتبين أن المجنى عليه أثناء ذهابه إلى أحد لجان الانتخابات للإدلاء بصوته شاهد مبرد مياه، ووقف للتناول المياه المثلجة فصعقه التيار الكهربائى، ولقى مصرعه فى الحال، وأخطرت النيابة فتولت التحقيق.​*


----------



## SALVATION (16 يونيو 2012)

وقفة احتجاجية ضد «شفيق» واشتباكات بين أنصاره ومعارضيه أمام لجنته الانتخابية​ 




نظم العشرات من معارضي الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، وقفة احتجاجية أمام لجنته الانتخابية بمدرسة «فاطمة عنان» بالتجمع الخامس مرددين هتافات «بعينك يا شفيق»، و هو ما دفع بعض أنصار المرشح الرئاسي للقيام بوقفة مضادة لمناصرة مرشحهم أمام نفس المدرسة.وحدثت بعض المشادات الكلامية بين أفراد الوقفتين، تطورت إلى اشتباكات بالأيدي بين الناشط السياسي والمدون وائل عباس، وبين إحدى السيدات من مناصري «شفيق»، و تدخل المواطنين لفضها سريعا.وفي نفس السياق، أعرب عدد كبير من الإعلاميين عن استيائهم من الحرس المرافق للفريق أحمد شفيق، بسبب دفعهم للمصورين ومنعهم من أداء عملهم.وكان الفريق «شفيق» قد دخل إلى المدرسة من باب خلفي وسط حراسة مشدد من قوات الجيش والشرطة، وتم منع دخول الناخبين حتى انتهي من الإدلاء بصوته، وغادر من نفس الباب.كتب-محمود رمزيالمصرى اليوم    ​ 
هذا المحتوى من: 


​http://www.almasryalyoum.com/
http://www.almasryalyoum.com/


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*وكالات
 رصدت غرفة العمليات بوزارة الداخلية قيام ناخبين اثنين بلجنتين انتخابيتين بالوايلي بتصوير بطاقتي إبداء الرأي الخاصة بهما باستخدام الهاتف المحمول.
 وكشف القضاة المشرفون على ثلاث لجان انتخابية في قنا، والغربية، والشرقية وجود 63  بطاقة إبداء رأي تم تسويدها لصالح أحد المرشحين.
 وفي السياق ذاته اكتشفت الأجهزة الأمنية ظاهرة البطاقة الدوارة في إحدى اللجان الانتخابية بمحافظة الإسكندرية وتم اتخاذ الاجراءات القانونية اللازمة حيال كل واقعة على حدة وإخطار النيابة العامة لمباشرة التحقيق.​*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*شهدت لجنه "53" بمدرسه فاطمه فتحي الابتدائيه ببني صالح مركز الفيوم اصابه طفله بحاله تسمم نتيجه تناولها الحبر المستخدم في اللجان الانتخابيه، حيث شربته الطفله التي كانت تصطحبها والدتها اثناء الذهاب للادلاء بصوتها، وتم نقل الطفله لمستشفي الفيوم العام واجريت لها الإسعافات اللازمه.​*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*وكالات
 حذر اللواء "محمد إبراهيم" وزير الداخلية من ارتداء أي شخص ملابس عسكرية أو شرطية وهو ليس من أفراد الشرطة أو الجيش، مؤكدًا على اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية الرادعة ضده.
 وأوضح وزير الداخلية في تصريحات له خلال تفقده لغرفة العمليات التي أقامتها وزارة الداخلية لمتابعة سير العملية الانتخابية "أن أجهزة الأمن تلقت معلومات باعتزام مجموعة من الأشخاص ارتداء ملابس عسكرية أو شرطية وحملهم مستندات وبطاقات تشير إلى إنهم من الجيش أو الشرطة وارتكاب أعمال عدائية بالبلاد, مشددًا على إنه سيتم مواجهتهم بشكل حاسم ورادع".
 وأكد وزير الداخلية إنه تم اتخاذ إجراءات أمنية مشددة لتأمين كافة المنشآت والمرافق الحيوية والمواقع الشرطية والعسكرية في الدولة لضمان مواجهة أي اعتداء عليها.
قال وزير الداخلية "إن هناك معلومات وردت بالفعل لوزارة الداخلية عن استيراد كمية كبيرة من الأقلام التي يزول حبرها سريعًا لتوزيعها على الناخبين لإبطال أصواتهم، وتم على الفور مخاطبة اللجنة العليا المشرفة على الانتخابات الرئاسية باتخاذ اللازم، حيث قام التنبيه على المستشارين والقضاة المشرفين على اللجان الانتخابية بعدم استخدام المواطنين لأي أقلام خارج اللجنة أو المقر الانتخابي أثناء قيامهم بالإدلاء بأصواتهم."​*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*بعد مرور 6 ساعات من اليوم الأول تجاوزات بالجملة وصمت العليا للرئاسة*​*حمد ناجي*
*إقبال الناخبين على لجان الانتخابات
شهد اليوم الأول من جولة الإعادة في انتخابات الرئاسة المصرية إقبالًا متزايدًا بلجان الانتخابات على مستوى الجمهورية، وذلك بعد مرور أكثر من خمس ساعات على بدء فتح اللجان مع حلول الظهيرة، وهناك بعض اللجان شهدت إقبالًا كثيفًا منذ الصباح, في ظل إجراءات أمنية مشددة في محيط اللجان.
ومن المتوقع أن يزداد الإقبال مع حلول العصر نظرا لحرارة الجو والإجازة التي حصل عليها موظفو الحكومة.
التجاوزات التي تم حصرها بعد مرور 6 ساعات من اليوم الأول لجولة الإعادة:
نرصد لكم تفاصيل، ومجريات العملية الانتخابية وكافة ما يشوبها من تجاوزت، وفيما يلي عرض بأهم تلك التجاوزات:
محافظة القاهرة:
شهدت منطقة مصر القديمة في مدرسة على الجارم بالمنيل في اللجنة رقم 24 وجود دعاية مخالفة للمرشح أحمد شفيق من قبل أشخاص يرتدون تي شيرت مرسوما عليه صورة أحمد شفيق، ويقومون بتوجيه الناخبين.
كما لوحظ في نفس الدائرة بمدرسة الفنية الصناعية بالمنيل في اللجنة رقم 13 أن الموظفين غير متواجدين داخل اللجان، وبعضهم يقوم بتوجيه الناخبين، والمستشارة المشرفة على اللجنة غير قادرة على السيطرة على الموظفين.
كما رصدنا رفض رئيس لجنتي رقم 3 و4 بمدرسة إسكان ناصر بدائرة حدائق القبة تحرير محضر فتح اللجنة.
وفي  المطرية، حرر القاضي المشرف على اللجنة رقم 56 بمدرسة عزت باشا بتحرير مذكرة ضد احد الناخبين لقيامه بتصوير بطاقة إبداء الرأي بهاتفه المحمول عقب إدلائه بصوته.
الإسكندرية:
شهدت بعض اللجان الانتخابية حالة من الارتباك حيث أصر القضاة باللجان الانتخابية بمنطقة سيدي بشر على أن يدلي الناخبون بصوتهم من خلال أقلام معينة وزعتها عليهم اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، وعدم السماح للناخبين بالتصويت من خلال أقلامهم الخاصة، مما أدى إلى انتشار العديد من الشائعات حول هذه الأقلام نتيجة الإصرار الغريب للقضاة حيث ردد البعض أن هذه الأقلام يختفي الحبر منها بعد مرور دقائق من التصويت.
 كما شهدت مدرسة طوسون الصناعة بلجنة 36 نفس المشكلة من إصرار القضاة على عدم استخدام أي أقلام أخرى سوى أقلام اللجنة، وفي  نفس السياق قام القاضي بمديرية عقبة بن نافع بمنطقة طوسون بإجبار الناخبين على استخدام الأقلام الموجودة باللجنة، ومنعهم من استخدام أقلامهم الخاصة، وبنفس المدرسة اكتشف مندوب المرشح محمد مرسي وجود بطاقة دوارة باللجنة لا يوجد عليها علامة مائية، كما اكتشف الناخبون الموجودون باللجنة 55 و 56 بنفس المدرسة بسقوط أسمائهم من الكشف إضافة لـ640 اسم آخرين.
وفي  مدرسة رقى الأخلاق بفيكتوريا قام عميد شرطة يحمل مجموعة من الأقلام الخاصة وقدمها للقاضي لإلزام الناخبين بالتوقيع بها، كما تم اكتشاف تصويت مجند أمن مركزي؛ حيث قام القاضي بأحد اللجان بمدرسة خورشيد الإعدادية بالسماح بالتصويت لمجند أمن مركزي بزعم وجود اسمه في قاعدة البيانات، وبمدرسة عزيز أباظة بالعصافرة قام القاضي بطرد 6 من أنصار شفيق ووكلاء حاولوا القيام بشغب في اللجنة الانتخابية.
هذا وقد تم ضبط حالة تزوير بمدرسة المنشية وقام القاضي بهذه اللجنة بتحرير محضر بالواقعة، كما قام مجموعة من الناخبين بالتصويت الجماعي أمام مدرسة كلية الزراعة بعزبة سكينة.
وبشارع توت عنخ أمون قامت كنيسة السيدة مريم العذراء بتجميع الأقباط بالكنيسة في حافلات إلى اللجان الانتخابية، كما أصدر الأقباط الأرثوذكس بمنطقة غيط العنب بيانا يدعون فيه لانتخاب الفريق أحمد شفيق والابتعاد عن الدولة الدينية المتسلطة -على حد قولهم-.
كما تمكن رئيس اللجنة رقم 6 بمنطقة المنشية بالإسكندرية من ضبط إحدى الناخبات وضعت ورقة إضافية “مسطرة” داخل صندوق الاقتراع ولم يستطع قاضي اللجنة إخراج الورقة للتعرف على تفاصيلها، كما تعدت السيدة على رئيس اللجنة بالسب والقذف وجارى الآن عمل مذكرة بالواقعة قبل تحويلها لقسم شرطة المنشية لعمل محضر.
سوهاج:
تأخر فتح بعض اللجان، ففي لجنة رقم (4) بقرية الحرادنة، تأخر وصول القضاة، وكذلك في اللجنة رقم (54) بمدرسة جمال عبد الناصر بقرية "مشطا" حتى الساعة العاشرة، وبمركز "البلينا"، تأخر فتح اللجان 22 بقرية الوحيلية، و24و25 بقرية الشيخ مرزوق، و38و39 بقرية اولاد عليو حتى الساعة التاسعة.
كما ظهرت مشكلة تبديل أوراق بعض اللجان مع لجان أخرى، فيما يعرف بالبطاقات الدوارة، وذلك بلجنتي 37و38 بقرية شطورة، واللجنة 22 بقرية السوالم، واللجنة 11 بقرية الصفيحة بمركز طهطا.
وشهدت اللجنة رقم 27 بقرية الدنافقة بمركز دار السلام توجيه للناخبين من قبل جنديين من جنود الجيش بالتصويت لشفيق، وتم إبلاغ قاضي اللجنة الذي أمر باحتجازهما بغرفة داخل اللجنة واستبدالهما بآخرين.
كما شهدت قرية مشطا بمركز "طما" حشدا من قبل أمين الحزب الوطني السابق للتصويت لشفيق.
محافظة الجيزة
كما أفادت مصادرنا في الشيخ زايد بمدرسة أبو بكر الصديق بالحي الأول في اللجنة رقم 1 وجود نقص في قاعدة بيانات الناخبين للأرقام من 4981 إلى 5140، مما أدى لعدم قدرة بعض الناخبات من الإدلاء بأصواتهم, ومنهن الناخبتين "فتحية بدر عبد المعطى خضير"، و"ماجدة محمد القليوبي".
وفي الدقي في اللجنة رقم 7 لم يتمكن أحد الناخبين من التصويت، لقيام شخص آخر بالتصويت أمام اسمه، وقد رفض رئيس اللجنة إثبات الحالة.
وأفادت مصادرنا برفض المستشارة رئيسة لجنة رقم 3 في المعهد الفنى بدائرة إمبابة بمحافظة الجيزة تسكين أحد المندوبين لعدم قيده بذات اللجنة بالمخالفة لتعليمات اللجنة العليا للانتخابات.
محافظة دمياط:
أما في مدينة دمياط في مدرسة البصارطة الإعدادية أفادت مصادرنا قيام القاضي بالتحفظ على ناخب يدعى "محمد أحمد هاني" قام بتصوير بطاقته الانتخابية بعد التصويت لشفيق بواسطة هاتفه المحمول.
كما قام رجال الأعمال من أنصار المرشح احمد شفيق بحشد سيارات ملاكي وميكروباص لنقل الناخبين للتصويت لصالح مرشحهم.
محافظة المنيا
وفي محافظة المنيا بالتحديد في مركز مغاغة في المدرسة الاعدادية بنات في اللجنة رقم 53 تمكن ناخبين من إزالة الحبر الفسفوري بعد التصويت بمجرد الخروج من اللجنة بالرغم من تأكيدات اللجنة العليا للانتخابات باستحالة إزالته بعد التصويت مباشرة.
محافظة الوادي الجديد
في مركز الخارجة في اللجنة رقم 3 قام غفير نظامي بالتصويت بالمخالفة للقانون، وفي ذات الدائرة قام أعضاء من الحزب الوطني المنحل بعمل دعاية للفريق أحمد شفيق.
محافظة بورسعيد
أما في مدينة بورسعيد في مدرسة الأمام محمد عبده منطقة بنك الإسكان وجد مخبرين أمن وطني داخل وخارج اللجان يقومون بتوجيه الناخبين للتصويت لصالح المرشح احمد شفيق.
محافظة الشرقية
في مركز أبو حماد في مدرسة الثورة الابتدائية في اللجنة رقم 38 غاب الموظفين المشرفين على العملية الانتخابية مما أدى إلى عدم فتح اللجان حتى الساعة العاشرة صباحا، وفي كفر صقر وجدت بعض الأخطاء في كشوف الناخبين بجميع اللجان الفرعية.
محافظة البحيرة
في مركز النوبارية في اللجان رقم 16و17 قام القضاة بمنع التصويت، بسبب تعنت الأمن مع الناخبين ومنعهم من التصويت.
الأقصر:
وفي محافظة الأقصر رفض رئيس اللجنة رقم 1 بأرمنت دخول أحد المندوبين لعدم قيده بذات اللجنة مخالفا بذلك قرارات اللجنة العليا.
الإسماعيلية:
وفي محافظة الإسماعيلية وجدت أسماء متوفين في كشوف الناخبين في مدرسة المؤسسة في اللجنة رقم 20 بمدينة الإسماعيلية ورصد اسم السيدة "جازية شريف سليم محمد" مسلسل رقم 3193 "متوفاة".
كفر الشيخ:
 شهدت لجنة رقم 10 بالمدرسة الابتدائية بـ"العجوزين مركز دسوق"واقعة تزوير غير مسبوقة حيث تم ضبط احد دفاتر الإدلاء بالأصوات وبه عدد 29 بطاقة مسودة لصالح المرشح الرئاسي أحمد شفيق، وذلك الدفتر مسلسل من 16670إلى 16769، وقد قام أنصار الدكتور محمد مرسي، المرشح المنافس له بعمل محضر بالواقعة وتحريز البطاقات، تحت إشراف اللجنة القانونية لـ"مرسي".
كما شهدت لجنة 41 بقرية ذيدان بمركز الحامول بكفر الشيخ، إغلاق أبوابها حتى الساعة 12 ظهرا، بسبب عدم تواجد الكشوف الانتخابية؛ مما اضطر القاضي باللجنة بتحرير محضر بالواقعة وإبلاغ رئيس اللجنة العامة بكفر الشيخ لاتخاذ اللازم.
المنوفية:
وفي  المنوفية قام أنصار المرشح أحمد شفيق بمركز بركة السبع بحشد الناخبين من خلال سيارات تحمل صورة فيما يعد مخالفة انتخابية صريحة، وفي  قرية "كفر عشما" قام أنصار شفيق بتوجيه الناخبين لاختيار مرشحهم، وذلك بالقرب من الشوارع المؤدية للجنة رقم 34 ومقرها مدرسة الشهيد طيار جمال جاب الله الابتدائية.*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*القليوبية ـ خالد حجازى
استطاعت القوات المسلحة المكلفة بتأمين مقار لجان الانتخابات بمدينة الخصوص، وبمشاركة رجال الأمن العام، والمباحث بقسم شرطة الخصوص، من إحباط محاولة مجموعة من أنصار المرشح الرئاسى الدكتور محمد مرسى عن حزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، قطع طريق الخصوص، من أجل منع الناخبين من التوافد والإدلاء بأصواتهم بمجمع مدارس السعيد بعزبة الأمير من نفق الحفير ، بعد أن شعروا بان أصوات تلك اللجنة لصالح منافسهم الفريق أحمد شفيق، خاصة أن تلك اللجنة سيدات، ويبلغ عدد الناخبين بكشوفها 5 آلاف و 862 صوتا.​*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*خفير يخرج بصندوق الانتخابات متجهًا لمنزله..ومخالفات عدة بالدقهلية*​*أحمد أبو عرب
في مشهد غريب خرج ( محفوظ محمد أبو الريش ) شيخ الغفر بقرية ميت مسعود مركز أجا دقهلية حاملاً صندوقًا انتخابيًا فارغًا من اللجنة رقم 29 واتجه به إلى منزله مما أثار دهشة واستغراب أهالي القرية، دون معرفة السبب فى ذلك .
كما استطاع أهالي قرية كوم الدربي باللجنة رقم 23 بمقر المدرسة الابتدائية بكوم الدربى من  ضبط أحد الغرباء عن القرية ويدعى "السيد زكريا رضوان أحمد" ويحمل بطاقة رقم قومي  25703181202314, واسمه مدرج بكشوف اللجنة بمسلسل 298, حيث تعرف عليه المندوب، وعلم أنه ليس من أبناء القرية، وطلب الوكيل العام والمحامي، وتبين أن معه بطاقتين بنفس رقم البطاقة القديمة محل إقامتها بكوم الدربي, والبطاقة الجديدة بتاريخ 12/6/2012 محل إقامتها قرية البيضاء بالسنبلاوين، وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة .
ونفس الأمر حدث في قرية "أوليلة" حيث ضبط أهالي القرية باللجنة رقم 61 ومقرها مدرسة السادات الإعدادية بأوليلة مواطن يدعى/ سليمان عبد الحليم السيد رمضان ومحل الميلاد والإقامة / زفتي محافظة الغربية ورقمه القومي : 26004121602273 , وعمله / مراجع مالي بالوحدة المحلية بزفتى, واسمه موجود في كشوف اللجنة 61 بأوليلة مركز ميت غمر الدقهلية, وقام بالتصويت في اللجنة، وعندما اعترض مندوب الدكتور محمد مرسي قال له القاضي: "ما دام اسمه موجود في الكشوف لا أستطيع منعه من التصويت"، ولم يتخذ أي إجراء قانوني حيال تلك الحالة .
وفى مدرسة بني عبيد الإعدادي لجنة 16، قام الموظف المختص بتسليم البطاقة للناخب، وفوجئ المواطن أحمد عبد الحميد يوسف بأن الموظف سود الورقة له على المرشح أحمد شفيق، وأعطاها إياه ظنًا منه أنه لن ينتبه لأنه رجل كبير تجاوز عمره الستين .
وفي قرى صدقة وكفر سنجاب والخميسية التابعة لمركز "تمى الامديد "، سيطر مندوبو الإخوان على هذه اللجان ومنع أنصار محمد مرسى الناخبين الذين لا يعرفونهم من الدخول الى اللجان للإدلاء بأصواتهم، والسماح للتابعين لهم فقط وتم رفع شكوى للجنة العليا للانتخابات .
وفى قرية "ميت خميس" مركز المنصورة في تمام الساعة العاشرة والنصف، قام أحد وكلاء أحمد شفيق بافتعال مشكلة مع القاضي حيث رصد القاضي أحد الناخبين يدلى بصوته خارج خانات إبداء الرأي، فقام القاضي بتوجيهه بالتعليم في الخانات المخصصة لذلك وقام هذا الشخص بافتعال مشكلة، واتهام القاضي بتوجيه الناخبين؛ لتعطيل سير اللجنة .
وفى مدرسة درين التجارية، وجه عدد من الإخوان الناخبين لانتخاب محمد مرسى لولا تدخل بعض الناشطين الحقوقيين .
وفى لجنة المنزلة الإعدادية، أصيب شخص وتم القبض على آخر بعد مشادات بينهما لرغبة كل منهما فى التأثير فى الناخبين تجاه مرشحه .​*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*تواجد مكثف لأنصار الدعوة السلفية أمام لجان إمبابة والوراق​السبت، 16 يونيو 2012 - 14:31
كتبت أمل صالح وأحمد متولى
كثف عدد أنصار الدعوة السلفية تواجدهم أمام مقار اللجان منذ بدء الساعات الأولى من فتح باب اللجان الانتخابية بمنطقه إمبابة وحتى الآن، حيث شهدت معظم المدارس تواجد مكثف للسلفين وذلك إما لمساعدة الناخبين على الوصول للجانهم.
صرح مصدر أمنى لـ"اليوم السابع" بأن مشادة نشبت منذ قليل بسبب قيام أحد أنصار الدعوة السلفية أمام إحدى اللجان بتوجيه الناخبين للتصويت لصالح مرشح الإخوان محمد مرسى. 
جاء ذلك فى ظل وجود أمنى مكثف من رجال الجيش والشرطة أمام مقر اللجان لمنع أى تشابك أو احتكاك بين أنصار المرشحين وبعضهم البعض، فضلا عن القيام بتأمين مقر اللجان الانتخابية بالجنود فى حين تتمركز عدد من المدرعات التابعة للجيش المصرى. ​*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*القبض على 30 عضواً بـ6 إبريل بتهمة الدعاية المناهضة لـ"شفيق"*​*السبت، 16 يونيو 2012 - 15:05
كتبت رحاب عبداللاه
أكدت حركة شباب 6 إبريل أن الداخلية ورجال الشرطة لم ينتظروا لفوز شفيق حتى تبدأ حالات البطش بكل معارضيه، مشيرة إلى أنه تم القبض على 8 أعضاء من حركة 6 إبريل – فى مدينة نصر وتحويل 5 منهم للنيابة بتهمة الدعاية ضد أحمد شفيق وسب الشرطة والمجلس العسكرى.
وأوضحت الحركة، فى بيان أصدرته اليوم السبت، أن كل التهم الموجهة لنشطاء 6 إبريل ملفقة وكاذبة، مؤكداً أن أعضاء الحركة بمدينة نصر كانوا يوزعون المياه على طوابير الناخبين، وكان بعضهم يحمل صورا لبعض شهداء الثورة، مكتوبا عليها "لا تخون دماء الشهداء"، ورغم أنهم كانوا يقفون على بعد أكثر من 200 متر من اللجان الانتخابية، ولكن تم القبض عليهم وتلفيق هذه التهم الغريبة لهم، بالرغم من أن هناك دعاية مباشرة وواضحة لشفيق داخل اللجان الانتخابية.
ومن ضمن المعتقلين المهندس أحمد عبد الله، منسق مجموعة مدينة نصر، المعيد بكلية الهندسة بجامعة 6 أكتوبر، وأحمد وليد، ومحمود عاشور، وعز صلاح، وسيد محمد أعضاء الحركة.
وفى سياق متصل، كشفت الحركة أنه تم القبض على 4 أعضاء لـ6 إبريل فى محافظة البحيرة من مجموعات منيل شيحة بالجيزة ومجموعة دمنهور ومجموعة الإسكندرية بنفس التهم بالدعاية ضد شفيق عند حمل بعضهم صوراً لشهداء الثورة، رغم السماح لمؤيدى شفيق بالدعاية له.
من جانبه، أكد محمود عفيفى، المتحدث الرسمى حركة 6 إبريل، أن هناك عمليات ممنهجة للقبض على شباب 6 إبريل، مؤكداً أن أكثر من 30 عضواً حتى الآن من المحافظات مقبوضا عليهم، وتم تحويلهم للنيابة وتم تلفيق تهم لشباب مدينة نصر بالاعتداء على ضابط جيش.
​*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*رئيس لجنة بميت غمر: تم شراء الأقلام من القرية للتأكد من صلاحيتها*​*محمد الشيخ
بدأت منذ الصباح وفى تمام الثامنة عملية الاقتراع فى جولة الإعادة بقرية كفر بهيدة التابعة لميت غمر بمحافظة الدقهلية،  بتعاون كبير بين قوات الأمن والمواطنين، وسط إقبال كثيف من قبل الناخبين بالرغم من حرارة الجو الشديدة إلا أنها لم تمنعهم للذهاب إلى مقار اللجان .
 حيث قام رجال الجيش بالتعاون مع الشرطة بتسهيل عملية التنظيم، والسماح للناخبين بالدخول للمدارس التى يوجد بها مقار اللجان الانتخابية لحمايتهم من حرارة الشمس .
وقال المستشار هشام مصطفى رئيس اللجنة الفرعية رقم 77 بمدرسة كفر بهيدة للتعليم الأساسى بميت غمر: إن عدد الموظفين معه داخل اللجنة قليل جدا "3" حيث إنهم لن يقدروا على مواصلة العمل مع الإقبال الكثيف للناخبين، وعلى الفور قام بالاتصال بالمستشار "جهاد الألفى" عضو اللجنة العامة بميت غمر وأبلغه بالمشكلة حيث أمده بـ3 موظفين من وزارة العدل لمساعدة موظفى اللجنة.
وبشأن الأقلام والأختام، أكد أن اللجنة أرسلت له الأختام وقام بختم أوارق الاقتراع لكن الأقلام تم شراؤها من القرية للتأكد من أنها صالحة للاستخدام.
وأضاف أنه تم إرسال رسائل من اللجنة العليا للانتخابات على الهاتف المحمول تؤكد هذا الكلام .​*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*طعن ناخب وضع صورة شفيق على دراجته بالدقهلية*​*أحمد أبو عرب
قام مواطن يدعى عبد الرحمن رمضان السيد أحمد، والمقيم فى قرية الطوبارية بالمنزلة بطعن آخر يدعى السيد السيد عبد الحليم - 50 عاما، فلاح - بمطوة قرن غزال، وذلك لوضع الأخير صورة للفريق أحمد شفيق على الدراجة البخارية الخاصة به، وتم نقل المصاب الى مستشفى المنزلة.
وقد منع المستشار المسئول عن لجنة 42 بقرية الحواوشى دخول مندوب أحمد شفيق فى حين سمح بدخول 5 مندوبين لمرشح الحرية والعدالة الدكتور محمد مرسى داخل اللجنة.
وفى لجنة 28 بمدرسة القباب الصغرى الابتدائية مركز دكرنس، ذكر مندوب عن المرشح احمد شفيق، أنه تم تحرير محضر أمام رئيس اللجنة المستشار إسماعيل أحمد  لواقعة تزوير اتهم فيها بعض ناخبي مرشح الحرية والعدالة بتسويد بطاقات انتخابية لوضعها فى الصناديق.  ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يونيو 2012)

* متوفى يدلون بأصواتهم داخل لجان اطسا الفيوم*


* السبت, 16 يونيو 2012 13:04*
* 12 متوفى يدلون بأصواتهم داخل لجان اطسا الفيوم*
* بطاقة شخصية*
* الفيوم - هيام عزام*


* كشفت اللجان الشعبيه الموجوده لتأمين لجان الانتخابات بمركز اطسا بمحافظة  الفيوم عن وجود اكثر من 12 حاله من المتوفيين مدرج اسمائهم داخل كشوف  الناخبين بمدرسه بحر المير الابتدائيه بمركز اطسا باللجنه الفرعيه رقم 17  و42 ، حيث قام شباب اللجان الشعبيه اثناء قيامهم بالاداء باصواتهم برصد  الكشف وعدد المتوفيين وتقدموا بمذكره للمستشار رئيس اللجنه بالمدرسه لاتخاذ  اللازم تجاه هذه الاخطاء .*

* من جانبه قال خيرى ابو عيشه منسق عام اللجان الشعبيه بمركز اطسا ان الحالات  التى تم رصدها حتى الان وصلت الى 12 حاله متوفيين منذ سنوات من بينهم  المواطن خلف يونس المتوفى منذ 17عام مقيد برقم 507 لجنه فرعبه 42 وجارى رصد  باقى الحالات وستواصل اللجان الانتخابيه دورها فى رصد المخالفات والقضاء  عليها حتى يكن الرئيس القادم تم اختياره من قبل المواطنين دون اى تزوير او  مخالفات  للتعليمات اللجان العليا للانتخابات .*



* الدستور*

​ 
http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...ى يدلون بأصواتهم داخل لجان اطسا الفيوم&src=sp


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يونيو 2012)

*                 ضبط سيدة كتبت عبارات غير لائقة على ورقة التصويت بأكتوبر*​ ​ *                         السبت 16.06.2012 - 03:47 م* ​ ​ *



* ​ ​ *             محمد عبد المجيد         *​ ​ *          ألقت أجهزة الأمن بالجيزة القبض على سيدة تدعى "منى عبد المنعم "داخل مدرسة الجيل 2000 بأكتوبر بعد قيامها بتصوير استمارة التصويت  بعد أن قامت بكتابة لا للفلول أمام المرشح  أحمد شفيق ولا للدلدول أمام المرشح محمد مرسى .

قام رئيس اللجنة بتحرير  محضر ضدها و تم إحالتها للنيابة لإتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية ضدها حيث أنه  ممنوع قانونا تصوير ورقة التصويت  ،وأكدت السيدة والتى تعمل ربة منزل أنها  فعلت ذلك لأنه لاتريد انتخاب أى من المرشحين.




*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يونيو 2012)

*                 نادي القضاة: استبعاد رئيس لجنة كفر سعد لتأييده أحد المرشحين*​ ​ *                         السبت 16.06.2012 - 03:48 م* ​ ​ *




* ​ ​ *             كتب جمال عبد المجيد         *​ *قال المستشار محمود الشريف المتحدث الرسمي باسم نادي القضاة، إن غرفة عمليات النادي لم تتلقَ شكاوى حتى الآن بخصوص سير العملية الانتخابية في جولة الإعادة.

وأكد الشريف في تصريحات خاصة لـ"صدى البلد" أن هناك أنباءً ترددت عن تأخر فتح بعض اللجان الانتخابية واستبعاد أحد الرؤساء اللجان بكفرسعد بمحافظة دمياط بسبب تأييده المسبق لأحد المرشحين.*


*




*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يونيو 2012)

*الأنبا بسنتى ينفى ما نشرته بعض المواقع حول دعمه لـ"مرسى" *

*                         السبت 16.06.2012 - 04:31 م* 


*





                                              الأنبا بسنتى* 


*نفى الأنبا بسنتى ما تردد فى بعض المواقع الإلكترونية، حول انتخابه للمرشح "محمد مرسى"، وقال: لم أدلِ بأى تصريحات لأى صحف بشأن اختيارى لمرشح بعينه. 

وقال "أطالب المصريون بالذهاب للانتخاب، ودعم المرشح الذى يحقق الاستقرار والبناء  لمصر"، وأوضح أنه رفض التصريح باختياره حتى لا يؤثر على الناخب القبطي. 

وأشار إلى أن المقاطعة عمل سلبى لن يساعد مصر على البناء أو النهوض، مطالبًا الشعب المصرى بالذهاب إلى صناديق الانتخاب حتى نختار رئيسنا فى ظل جو ديمقراطى ونستثمر نتائج ثورة 25 يناير.*



*




*​


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*النيابة تستدعي مسئولي المطابع الأميرية بسبب البطاقات "المسودة " لمرسي*​*وكالات
 أكد مصدر مسئول داخل اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، أن النيابة العامة استدعت على الفور مسئولي المطابع الأميرية للاستماع إلى أقوالهم، حول واقعة تسويد بطاقات اقتراع قبل تغليفها في مظاريف وإرسالها للجان، كما قررت النيابة استدعاء مسئولي الشرطة الذين تسلموا تلك البطاقات من المطابع للاستماع لأقوالهم.
 وكشفت "بوابة الأهرام" أنه تم أيضًا اكتشاف بطاقات مسودة لصالح مرسي في لجنة بالموسكي في القاهرة لصالح المرشح محمد مرسي، وبنفس الطريقة التي تم اكتشافها في لجنة بمركز ههيا بالشرقية، حيث اكتشف القاضي بعد فتح التغليف عن دفتر بطاقات الاقتراع أن البطاقات مسودة بالكامل لصالح مرسي، فحرر محضر بالواقعة وحرز البطاقات وأرسلها للنيابة العامة.*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*مرسى والكتاتنى والشاطر والعريان يتابعون جولة الإعادة بمكتب الإرشاد*​*السبت، 16 يونيو 2012 - 16:17​**كتب محمد حجاج​**وصل الدكتور محمد مرسى مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والدكتور محمد سعد الكتاتنى رئيس مجلس الشعب المنحل إلى مكتب الإرشاد الجماعة بالمقطم. 
فيما وصل بعدهم الدكتور عصام العريان والمهندس سعد الحسينى والدكتور أسامة ياسين، وعلم "اليوم السابع" أن الجماعة شكلت غرفة عمليات خاصة بقيادات الجماعة لمتابعة العملية الانتخابية من مكتب الإرشاد يقودها المهندس خيرت الشاطر .​*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*للمرة الثانية.. ضبط بطاقات مسودة لصالح مرسى بالشرقية​السبت، 16 يونيو 2012 - 16:17
الشرقية – فتحية الديب
قام رئيس اللجنة رقم 64 بمدرسة تل الجراد التابعة لمركز بلبيس بمحافظة الشرقية باكتشاف بطاقات مسودة لصالح الدكتور محمد مرسى بعدد 4 دفاتر، وتم إخطار اللجنة العامة بمركز بلبيس، وكان اللواء محمد العنترى مدير أمن الشرقية قد تلقى إخطارا من العميد أحمد زغلول مأمور مركز شرطة بلبيس وجارى عمل مذكرة وحصر عدد البطاقات.
يذكر أن هذه الواقعة تعد الثانية فى اليوم الاول من جولة الإعادة بين الفريق أحمد شفيق والكتور محمد مرسى.*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*حملة "شفيق": مؤيدى مرسى يستغلون المساجد فى تشويه صورة الفريق*​*السبت، 16 يونيو 2012 - 15:11**
كتب رامى نوار
رصدت غرفة العمليات الخاصة بحملة الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، عدداً من المخالفات والانتهاكات الانتخابية من قبل أنصار مرشحى الإخوان المسلمين وبعض القضاة المشرفين على اللجان بمختلف المحافظات.
وقال عمرو حسين منسق حملة شفيق وأحد أعضاء غرفة عمليات الحملة، أن مندوبى حملة الفريق شفيق، رصدوا قيام أنصار محمد مرسى بوضع صورة كبيرة أمام مسجد جامع عمر بن الخطاب بمحافظة المنيا مكتوب عليها "شلة الحرامية" وبها صورة لشفيق.
ورصدت الحملة عددا من المخالفات التى أبلغهم بها المندوبون وغرف العمليات بالمحافظات، ومنها قيام عدد من القضاة بتوجيه الناخبين للتصويت لمرشح الإخوان المسلمين الدكتور محمد مرسى.
وأكد عمرو حسين، أن سيدات حزب الحرية والعدالة قاموا بالتوجه لمدرسة موسى بن نصير بالمطرية مدعين أنهم أهالى الشهداء وتم التأكد من عدم صحة كلامهم وقام الجيش والشرطة بإغلاق اللجنة، فيما قام مدحت مصطفى مندوب حزب الحرية والعدالة بمدرسة عثمان بن عفان بشبرا ومعه اثنين قاموا بتجميع الناخبين داخل محطة المترو، وتم تحرير محضر ضد الدكتور عماد السعدان بمدرسة الطبرى الثانوية لقيامه بتوجيه الناخبين لصالح مرسى.*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*ضبط ناخب يهتف لشفيق.. وآخر يحمل صورة مرسى داخل لجان فى أوسيم*​*السبت، 16 يونيو 2012 - 16:32
كتب محمود عبد الراضى*
*تحفظ رجال الشرطة المكلفين بتأمين الانتخابات بالبدرشين على ناخب ظل يهتف لتأييد الفريق أحمد شفيق أمام لجنة مدرسة سليمان خضر الابتدائية بأبو رضوان.
كما تحفظت قوات الأمن على ناخب يدعى "وليد.م" صور بطاقة إبداء الرأى بهاتفه المحمول فى لجنة مدرسة الحوامدية وتحرر له محضر حمل رقم 1301 لسنة 2012.
وتقدم رئيس لجنة مدرسة بطرس بأوسيم بمذكرة ضد ناخب دخل اللجنة بصورة مقاس 70 ×30 داخل اللجنة الانتخابية للدكتور محمد مرسى.*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*أنصار مرسى يوزعون عصائر على الناخبات بمدينة السلام*​*السبت، 16 يونيو 2012 - 16:27​**كتب محمد السيد*
*
وزّع عدد من أنصار الدكتور محمد مرسى عبوات من العصائر على الناخبات المتواجدات أمام مقر مدرسة عثمان بن عفان للتعليم الأساسى بمدينة السلام، لتفادى العطش الناتج عن ارتفاع درجة الحرارة، وهو ما دفع قوات الجيش للتدخل، وقاموا بإبعادهم عن مقر اللجنة.
ونشبت مشادات كلامية بين أحد أنصار مرسى، وإحدى الفتيات التى تقوم بالترويج للفريق شفيق، أمام مدرسة فاطمة الزهراء، وتطور الأمر لاشتباكات بالأيدى، وتراشق بالألفاظ.*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*ست حالات إصابة بالقاهرة والمحافظات في جولة الإعادة للانتخابات الرئاسية*​*وكالات
 أعلنت وزارة الصحة والسكان أن إجمالي عدد الحالات المصابة في جولة الإعادة للانتخابات الرئاسية اليوم بالقاهرة والمحافظات بلغت حتى الآن 6 حالات.
 وقال الدكتور أحمد الأنصاري نائب رئيس هيئة إسعاف مصر - في تصريح له اليوم  "إنه تم تحويل 4 حالات إلى المستشفيات، فيما تم إسعاف حالتين بأمكانهم، مشيرًا إلى أنه تم تحويل حالة بمحافظة القليوبية لأمين شرطة  مصاب بمغص كلوي بلجنة مدرسة كفر سعد الابتدائية إلى مستشفى بنها الجامعي، كما تم تحويل حالة آخرى بمحافظة بني سويف لمساعد شرطة  بلجنة المدرسة الحديثة بنين الواسطي إلى مستشفى الوسطي المركزية ، وحالة ثالثة بمحافظة البحيرة لخفير بمدرسة الحبشي الإعدادية  مصابه باشتباه في الزائدة إلى مستشفى دمنهور.  إضافة لحالة بمحافظة الجيزة لشخص   في لجنة مدرسة 6 أكتوبر ببولاق الدكرور إلى مستشفى بولاق مصاب بأزمة قلبية.
 وأوضح أنه في محافظة القاهرة تم إسعاف حالة لفتاة فى لجنة مدرسة الشماشرجي بشبرًا أصيبت بحالة إغماء، وحالة في لجنة مدرسة التربية الرياضية بالزمالك  مصابة بحالة إغماء، حيث تم تقديم كافة الإسعافات اللازمة لهما.​*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2012)

*ما هذا البزرميط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الشعب دا عمره مهيتثقف شوية وينزل ينتخب برقى 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يونيو 2012)

*محضر ضد رئيسة لجنة لتوجيهها الناخبين بطنطا*


* السبت, 16 يونيو 2012 16:32*
* محضر ضد رئيسة لجنة لتوجيهها الناخبين بطنطا*
* الغربية: شريف عبد الغني*


* شهدت  لجنة معهد، توكل الأزهري بسيجر، التابعة لدائرة قسم أول طنطا، السبت،  قيام المستشارة، رئيسة اللجنة، بتوجيه الناخبين، إلى الدكتور محمد مرسي،  مرشح الإخوان المسلمين.*

* فقامت مندوبة الفريق، أحمد شفيق بالاعتراض، هي وإحدى الناخبات وتدعى، ميرفت  دهنان، وفكيهة عبد الحي،  بتحرير محضر برقم 6013 \2012 ضد المستشارة،  رئيسة اللجنة.*


* الدستور*
​


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*مجهولون يقومون بتوزيع أقلام رصاص سحرية على الناخبين*​*نرمين هرم
 قام عدد من الأشخاص المجهولين بتوزيع أقلام أمام مدرسة الجليل التجريبية لغات بحلمية الزيتون ويحثون الناخبين على استخدامها للإدلاء بأصواتهم وحصل هانى عبد العزيز مندوب المرشح الرئاسي محمد مرسى على احد هذا الأقلام.
مؤكدًا أنها تبدو أقلاما جافة ولكن بفحصها تبين أنها أقلام رصاص بلون أزرق يمكن محوها، وأضاف انه قام بإبلاغ قوات الشرطة العسكرية والذين قاموا بالتحفظ على هذه الأقلام.

​*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*قاضٍ يلغي دفترًا انتخابيًا بالمقطم*​*عمرو إبراهيم
 قام قاضٍ بمدرسة المقطم للتعليم الأساسي بلجنة 13 بإلغاء دفتر كامل من عملية التصويت باللجنة؛ حيث تبين وجود علامة فى خانة المرشح د. محمد مرسى.
وقد لاحظ أحد المندوبين الموجدين بالجنة نصف دفتر تصويت به علامة غريبة في خانة د.محمد مرسي, مما جعله يبلغ القاضي بالواقعة وقد تبين أن إحدى الموظفات باللجنة قامت بعمل هذه العلامة مما دفع القاضي الى استدعاء ضابط الجيش المكلف بتأمين المقر واستبعد هذه الموظفة من مراقبة العملية الانتخابية.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يونيو 2012)

*ضبط فتاة تصور بطاقة إبداء الرأى بعد تصويتها لصالح مرسى بالأقصر*

* السبت، 16 يونيو 2012*


* لجان انتخابية*
* ضبط القاضى المسئول عن لجنة مدرسة الكرنك الابتدائية إحدى الفتيات تقوم  بتصوير بطاقة إبداء الرأى الخاصة بها بعد التصويت لمرسى من أجل إثبات ذلك  لأعضاء حملته بالأقصر.*

* قام القاضى بتحرير مذكرة ضد إحدى الفتيات وتدعى "هالة. م . ع " وذلك بعد  ضبطها أثناء قيامها بتصوير بطاقة إبداء الرأى الخاصة بها بعد أن قامت  بالتصويت لصالح الدكتور محمد مرسى مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع  السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وتم إبلاغ الشرطة التى حررت محضرا  بالواقعة، وتم التحفظ على الفتاة بقسم الشرطة.*


* اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *أنصار مرسى يوزعون عصائر على الناخبات بمدينة السلام*​*السبت، 16 يونيو 2012 - 16:27​*
> *كتب محمد السيد*
> *
> وزّع عدد من أنصار الدكتور محمد مرسى عبوات من العصائر على الناخبات المتواجدات أمام مقر مدرسة عثمان بن عفان للتعليم الأساسى بمدينة السلام، لتفادى العطش الناتج عن ارتفاع درجة الحرارة، وهو ما دفع قوات الجيش للتدخل، وقاموا بإبعادهم عن مقر اللجنة.
> ونشبت مشادات كلامية بين أحد أنصار مرسى، وإحدى الفتيات التى تقوم بالترويج للفريق شفيق، أمام مدرسة فاطمة الزهراء، وتطور الأمر لاشتباكات بالأيدى، وتراشق بالألفاظ.*


بكره يحاسبهم ع تمن العصاير ويدفعو عمرهم ومش هيكفيه تمن العصاير ده...


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*3 قضاة يكتشفون تسويد 172 بطاقة إبداء رأى لـ"مرسى" بالغربية وأسوان*​*كتب إبراهيم أحمد
تقدم المستشار عمرو حسام عبد السلام، رئيس اللجنة رقم 17 بمدرسة الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلى بمركز بسيون فى الغربية، بمذكرة أوضح فيها اكتشافه تسويد بطاقتين إبداء رأى لصالح مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الدكتور محمد مرسى، كما تقدم المستشار محمد يسرى رئيس اللجنة رقم 37 بمدرسة تاج العجم الابتدائية بالسنطة بمذكرة، كشف فيها هو الآخر تسويد 20 بطاقة رأى لصالح مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وتقدم أيضا المستشار نادر كمال رئيس اللجنة رقم 42 بمدرسة الشماخة الابتدائية بإدفو، بمذكرة أوضح فيها اكتشافه تسويد 150 بطاقة إبداء رأى لصالح المرشح الدكتور محمد مرسى، وتم اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية تجاه تلك الوقائع.*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*ضبط وكيل محمد مرسى يقوم بتسويد 32 بطاقة بقنا وإحالته للنيابة العامة*​*كتب محمود حسين
قال المستشار محمد عبد الهادى، عضو غرفة عمليات نادى القضاة، إن الغرفة تلقت شكوى من رئيس لجنة بمركز فرشوط بمحافظة قنا، تفيد ضبط وكيل أحد المرشحين بحوزته 32 بطاقة رقم قومى، يستخدمها فى التسويد لصالح أحد المرشحين، وتم تحرير محضر بذلك حمل رقم 1223 لسنة 2012، إدارى مركز فرشوط.
وأكد "عبد الهادى" أنه تم القبض على هذا الشخص وإحالته للنيابة العامة للتحقيق معه، وأكد مصدر قضائى، رفض ذكر اسمه، أن المرشح الذى قام وكيله بتسويد البطاقات لصالحه هو المرشح الدكتور محمد مرسى، مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*حملة "شفيق": مؤيدى مرسى يستغلون المساجد فى تشويه صورة الفريق*​*كتب رامى نوار
رصدت غرفة العمليات الخاصة بحملة الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، عدداً من المخالفات والانتهاكات الانتخابية من قبل أنصار مرشحى الإخوان المسلمين وبعض القضاة المشرفين على اللجان بمختلف المحافظات.
وقال عمرو حسين منسق حملة شفيق وأحد أعضاء غرفة عمليات الحملة، أن مندوبى حملة الفريق شفيق، رصدوا قيام أنصار محمد مرسى بوضع صورة كبيرة أمام مسجد جامع عمر بن الخطاب بمحافظة المنيا مكتوب عليها "شلة الحرامية" وبها صورة لشفيق.
ورصدت الحملة عددا من المخالفات التى أبلغهم بها المندوبون وغرف العمليات بالمحافظات، ومنها قيام عدد من القضاة بتوجيه الناخبين للتصويت لمرشح الإخوان المسلمين الدكتور محمد مرسى.
وأكد عمرو حسين، أن سيدات حزب الحرية والعدالة قاموا بالتوجه لمدرسة موسى بن نصير بالمطرية مدعين أنهم أهالى الشهداء وتم التأكد من عدم صحة كلامهم وقام الجيش والشرطة بإغلاق اللجنة، فيما قام مدحت مصطفى مندوب حزب الحرية والعدالة بمدرسة عثمان بن عفان بشبرا ومعه اثنين قاموا بتجميع الناخبين داخل محطة المترو، وتم تحرير محضر ضد الدكتور عماد السعدان بمدرسة الطبرى الثانوية لقيامه بتوجيه الناخبين لصالح مرسى.​*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*"6 إبريل" تحذر وزير الداخلية من مصير العادلى حال فوز شفيق*​*كتبت رحاب عبداللاه
حذر المهندس أحمد ماهر، مؤسس حركة 6 إبريل، اللواء محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية، من مصير وزير داخلية المخلوع حبيب العادلى، وذلك عقب القبض على عدد من نشطاء حركة 6 إبريل فى مدينة نصر ومحافظة البحيرة وعدد من من المحافظات، أثناء حملهم صور الشهداء أمام اللجان الانتخابية، وأكدت الحركة أنه تم تلفيق تهم للأعضاء المقبوض عليهم بالاعتداء على ضباط جيش والدعاية أمام اللجان .
وأشار ماهر، فى تصريحات صحفية، إلى أنه منذ يومين حذر اللواء محمد إبراهيم فى خطابه، مما وصفه بالخروج على الشرعية والتظاهر ضد شفيق، فى حالة فوزه، واليوم قام ضباط الداخليه بالقبض على عدد من شباب 6 إبريل فى عدة محافظات أثناء قيامهم بالمراقبة أو رصد تجاوزات حملة شفيق أو توزيع المياه على الناخبين أو حمل بعضهم صور لبعض شهداء الثورة خارج اللجان، بالإضافة للسماح لحملة شفيق بالدعاية لمرشحهم داخل وخارج اللجان الانتخابية، وهذا ما رصده مراقبو الحركة فى حملة عيون 2012.
وأكد ماهر أن وزارة الداخلية عادت لتلفيق التهم لشباب 6 إبريل كما كان يحدث فى عهد مبارك، وهناك أنباء من داخل وزارة الداخلية تفيد باستعداد الداخلية لقمع كل من يخرج للتظاهر بعد فوز شفيق، وأنه سيتم تصفية شباب الثورة، بحجة الخروج على الشرعية.
وقال ماهر، إنه على محمد إبراهيم أن يتعظ ويتعلم من مصير العادلى، مشيراً إلى أن حبيب العادلى حذر شباب 6 إبريل يوم 23 يناير 2011، وأعلن أنه سوف يتم قمع التظاهر بكل قوة فى يوم 25 يناير، وقامت وقتها الحركة بتحذير حبيب العادلى ونظام مبارك من استخدام العنف تجاه المتظاهرين وأن عنف الداخلية ضد المتظاهرين ستكون عواقبه وخيمة، واستهزأ حبيب العادلى بشباب 6 إبريل فى هذا الوقت وحدثت ثورة شعبية ضد النظام السابق.
كما حذرت الحركة اللواء محمد إبراهيم من عودة أساليب الداخلية من تلفيق التهم للنشطاء ومحاولة قمع التظاهرات بعد الفوز غير الشرعى لأحمد شفيق فى الانتخابات الرئاسية.*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*انا انتخبت الفريق احمد شفيق*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2012)

معلش سؤال
يعني ايه تسويد بطاقه؟؟


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*سيدات أسوان أكثر إقبالا على التصويت من الرجال في الفترة المسائية*​*أسوان: مروان جمال
 تسببت درجات الحرارة المرتفعة بمحافظة أسوان، في انخفاض نسبة التصويت في عامة اللجان مع ارتفاع نسبة السيدات عن الرجال في الإدلاء بأصواتهن .
فقد تصدرت السيدات المشهد المسائي خاصة بعد صلاة العصر لليوم الأول من جولة الإعادة لانتخابات الرئاسة من حيث الأعداد والانتظام؛ حيث شهدت مدرسة أبطال أكتوبر ومدرسة عبد المجيد حسين توافد أعداد غفيرة من أهالي أسوان؛ للمشاركة في العملية الانتخابية، خاصةً بعد أن شهدت إقبالاً متوسطًا في الفترة الصباحية، ثم زادت تدريجيًّا بعد انكسار حدة درجات الحرارة .
كما تلاحظ قيام منسقي حملة المرشح الدكتور محمد مرسي بحشد الناخبين وتوفير وسائل المواصلات لنقلهم لمقار اللجان .
فيما شهدت لجنة عبد المجيد حسين الابتدائية بمدينة أسوان حضور إحدى  فتيات قرية الجزيرة بفستان الزفاف لتدلي بصوتها، وقامت بتوجيه الدعوة للمستشار رئيس اللجنة والسيدات في اللجنة لحضور حفل زفافها مساء اليوم ​*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> معلش سؤال
> يعني ايه تسويد بطاقه؟؟



*جعل البطاقه موجهه لاحد المرشحين دون رغبه المنتخب*​


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*سواسية يرصد: بطاقات دوارة وتوجيه للناخبين وتزوير لبطاقات الرقم القومي*​ماهر الحاوي
*يقوم مراقبو مركز سواسية بمتابعة مجريات العملية الانتخابية في يومها الأول بمختلف المحافظات ويرصدون كافة ما يشوبها من تجاوزات وفيما يلي عرض بأهم تلك التجاوزات:
محافظة الجيزة
•   في العمرانية بمدرسة أم المؤمنين, رصد مراقبونا قيام سيدة باستخدام الورقة الدوارة لصالح المرشح أحمد شفيق مقابل 300 جنيه, وتم تحرير محضر بذلك .
محافظة الدقهلية
•   في ميت غمر في قرية كوم الدربي في المدرسة الابتدائية في اللجنة رقم 23 رصد مراقبونا شخصًا يدعى السيد زكريا رضوان أحمد ويحمل بطاقة رقم قومي 25703181202314 , اسمه مدرج بكشوف اللجنة بمسلسل 298, بالرغم من أنه من خارج القرية، وقد تم عمل محضر ضده، وتبين أنه يحمل بطاقتان بنفس الرقم البطاقة القديمة محل إقامتها بكوم الدربي, والبطاقة الجديدة بتاريخ 12/6/2012 محل إقامتها قرية البيضاء بالسنبلاوين.
•   وفي ذات الدائرة في قرية أوليلة في مدرسة السادات الإعدادية في اللجنة رقم 61 رصد مراقبونا قيام مواطن يدعى سليمان عبد الحليم السيد رمضان مواليد زفتي محافظة الغربية ورقمه القومي: 26004121602273, ويعمل مراجع مالي بالوحدة المحلية بزفتى, بالتصويت في ميت غمر، حيث فوجئ المراقبون أن اسمه موجود في كشوف اللجنة 61 بأوليلة مركز ميت غمر الدقهلية , وعندما اعترض مندوب الدكتور محمد مرسي قال له القاضي ما دام اسمه موجود في الكشوف لا أستطيع منعه من التصويت ولم يتخذ أي إجراء قانوني حيال تلك الواقعة.
•   في مركز أجا في قرية ميت مسعود في اللجنة رقم 29 رصد مراقبونا قيام شيخ الخفر ويدعى "محفوظ محمد أبو الريش بحمل أحد الصناديق الانتخابية والاتجاه بها صوب منزله دون إبداء أي اسباب حقيقية لذلك".
•   وفي ذات المركز في قرية شبراويش رصد مراقبونا قيام أنصار المرشح أحمد شفيق  بحشد الناخبين بسيارات ملصق عليها صور لشفيق أمام اللجان، وقد تم إخبار الجيش بذلك فتم طردهم بعيدا عن اللجان الانتخابية.
•   وفي ذات الدائرة بقريتي نقيطة و منية سندوب, رصد مراقبونا قيام المدعو حسن المير أحد رموز الوطني المنحل بحشد الناخبين للتصويت لصالح المرشح أحمد شفيق.
محافظة الشرقية
·   في مركز أبو كبير في المدرسة الإعدادية في اللجنة رقم 32 رصد مراقبونا قيام أنصار المرشح أحمد شفيق بتشغيل أغاني ووضع بوسترات أمام اللجنة وعمل الدعاية خلال فترة الصمت الانتخابي.
·   في الحسينية في مدرسة جميمية الابتدائية في اللجنة رقم 18 رصد مراقبونا تصريحات لبعض ضباط الجيش تفيد عدم وجود تعليمات لديهم بمبيت أحد بجوار صناديق الاقتراع.
·   وفي قرية الحجاجية المستجدة في اللجنة رقم 38 رصد مراقبونا قيام الموظفين بتوجيه الناخبين لصالح أحمد شفيق.
محافظة دمياط
• في مدينة دمياط في لجان مدرسة عزبة البرج الاعدادية للبنات رصد مراقبونا مجموعة من أنصار المرشح أحمد شفيق تجلس بجوار المقهى المجاورة للجنة مدرسة وتقوم بدفع مائة جنيه للناخب مقابل التصويت لأحمد شفيق وتصوير بطاقة الانتخاب بعد تسويدها.
• وفي كفر المياسرة في اللجنة رقم 29 ومقرها المدرسة الابتدائية, رصد مراقبونا قيام مندوب المرشح أحمد شفيق ويدعى (محمد السعيد غزي) برسم السلم على ذراعه ليظهره عند دخول الناخبين مؤشرا إليهم لانتخاب المرشح أحمد شفيق.
• وفي قرية الشيخ ضرغام اقتحم مسجل خطر, وشهرته حلبط لجنة 39 ومعه سيف أصاب به بعض الناخبين بفناء اللجنة ثم أصاب نفسه مفتعلا مشكلة لإغلاق اللجنة وإيقاف العملية الانتخابية وقد قام أحد ضباط الجيش بإلقاء القبض عليه عقبإ القاضى للجنة ثم تم الإفراج عنه بعد ذلك.
•وفي كفر العرب أمام لجنة النساء وعقب اعتداء مجموعة من أنصار المرشح أحمد شفيق على أنصار المرشح  محمد مرسي قام القاضي بالوقوف بنفسه على الصندوق حماية له لخوفه من اقتحام اللجنة.
محافظة أسيوط
·   في مركز أبوتيج في لجان مدرسة الوحدة العربية، رصد مراقبونا ورقة دوارة أمام اللجان، وعندما تم عرض الورقة على القاضي قام بتمزيقها، كما تم رصد قيام لواء سابق بالجيش يدعى ثروت زناتي بالدعاية علانية أمام اللجنة رقم 11 للمرشح أحمد شفيق.
محافظة المنوفية
·   في مركز أشمون في قرية سمدون رصد مراقبونا قيام أعضاء في الحزب الوطني المنحل بتجميع البطاقات من المواطنين مقابل مبالغ مالية وإعطاءها لأشخاص آخرين للتصويت بها لصالح المرشح أحمد شفيق , وتم ابلاغ رؤساء اللجان بذلك والمندوبين .
في محافظة اسوان
·   في مدينة أسوان  بمدرسة عبد المالك عوضون باللجنة رقم 4 , رصد مراقبونا قيام رئيس اللجنة بالإصرار علي الكشف عن وجه الناخبات بنفسه رغم وجود أمينة داخل اللجنة.*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *جعل البطاقه موجهه لاحد المرشحين دون رغبه المنتخب*​


فهمت.. شكرا ليك


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*أنصار شفيق يوزعون المشروبات والمأكولات على الناخبين في حلمية الزيتون*​*قام انصار المرشحين باستخدام اشكال الدعايه الانتخابيه المختلفه امام ابواب اللجان وفي محيطها بمنطقه حلميه الزيتون الدائره الثانيه حيث اختلفت اساليب الدعايه، متمثله في توزيع زجاجات مياه ومشروبات مبرده وماكولات من قبل مؤيدي المرشح أحمد شفيق، الامر الذي قوبل بالرفض من قبل الناخبين و اعترض عليه مندوبو المرشح محمد مرسي وقاموا بابلاغ قوات الشرطة العسكرية لاتخاذ اللازم .​*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*القبض على شخص يرشي الناخبين للتصويت لصالح مرسي*​*قامت قوات الجيش المكلفه بتامين مدرسه "الزيتون الغربيه الابتدائيه" بمنطقه حلميه الزيتون والتابعه للدائره الثانيه بالقاء القبض علي شخص يقوم بتوجيه الناخبين للادلاء باصواتهم لصالح مرشح جماعة الأخوان المسلمين الدكتور محمد مرسى والذي قام ايضًا بعرض مبالغ ماليه للناخبين مقابل الادلاء باصواتهم .*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*عتمان: سنتعامل بحزم مع أى محاولة لإفساد الانتخابات*​ا*لسبت، 16 يونيو 2012 - 17:34
كفر الشيخ - محمد سليمان​*أ*كد اللواء إسماعيل عتمان، عضو المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة أثناء جولته الانتخابية التى قام بها بلجان مركز البرلس التابعة لمحافظة كفر الشيخ، أن المجلس يقف على مسافة واحدة من المرشحين فى جولة الإعادة من انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، كما كان الحال خلال الجولة الأولى.
وأضاف اللواء إسماعيل عتمان، أن القوات المسلحة تؤمن العملية الانتخابية من خلال اتخاذ إجراءات صارمة للتأمين على مستوى الجمهورية.
وأشار إلى أن أى تجاوزات سيتم التعامل معها بقوة وحزم وشدة، خاصة أن القوات المسلحة المؤمنة للعملية الانتخابية، تتعامل بالجدية والحكمة وضبط النفس، مشيرًا إلى أن أى نوع من أنواع التجاوزات لإفساد العملية الانتخابية سوف تعاملها القوات المسلحة بالحزم.​*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*موظفة اللجنة ترفض تصويت محافظ البحر الأحمر بدون بطاقة الرقم القومى*​*السبت، 16 يونيو 2012 - 17:39*
*البحر الأحمر ـ أحمد عوض*
*رفضت موظفة بلجنة مدرسة وليد الجعفرى بالغردقة، تصويت اللواء محمود عاصم، محافظ البحر الأحمر، بدون بطاقة الرقم القومى الخاصة به، حيث نسى المحافظ بطاقة الرقم القومى، واحترم عاصم هذا الإصرار من قبل الموظفة مقدماً لها التحية.
على الفور، تم إحضار بطاقة المحافظ وقام بالإدلاء بصوته باللجنة، وحيا محافظ البحر الأحمر رجال الشرطة والجيش على مجهودهم، ونجاحهم فى تأمين الانتخابات بجولة الإعادة، وبعدها قام المحافظ بجولة تفقد خلالها بعض لجان الغردقة.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يونيو 2012)

*مصدر أمنى: الإخوان يخططون لاقتحام اللجان*


* انتخابات اعادة الرئاسة بالقاهرة والمحافظات*

*     كتبت – نهى الطاهر: *
*     منذ 1 ساعة 24 دقيقة *

* صرح مصدر أمنى مسئول عن تأمين العملية الانتخابية بمنطقة المنيل بأن لديهم  معلومات عن استعداد عناصر مسلحة من الإخوان المسلمين لاقتحام اللجان  الانتخابية .*

* جاء ذلك بعد وصول إخبارية عن حدوث طلق ناري من قبل جماعة الاخوان المسلمين  بمدرسة المنيل الإعدادية بشارع عبدالعزيز آل سعود . حسبما ذكرت المصادر  الأمنية بلجنة على الجارم.*
* وعلى أثر ذلك قامت قوات الجيش المسئولة عن تأمين لجنة مدرسة على الجارم  الابتدائية بمصر القديمة بإغلاق باب المدرسة الرئيسي وسحب جميع قواتها  للداخل وتكثيف الإجراءات الأمنية حول الصناديق الانتخابية .*

* اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - مصدر أمنى: الإخوان يخططون لاقتحام اللجان*
​


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*الصحة: ارتفاع عدد المصابين باليوم الأول لجولة الإعادة إلى 15*​*كتبت دانه الحديدى*
*أعلنت وزارة الصحة والسكان، أن عدد المصابين باليوم الأول لجولة إعادة الانتخابات الرئاسية، ارتفع إلى 15 مصابا، تم نقل 10 من المصابين إلى المستشفى، 2 منهم أصيبا بجروح إثر اندلاع مشاجرة أمام إحدى اللجان بمحافظة الدقهلية.
ووقعت الإصابات بمحافظات القليوبية وبنى سويف والبحيرة والجيزة والدقهلية، كما تم إسعاف 5 مصابين عن طريق سيارات الإسعاف بمحافظات القاهرة والقليوبية والجيزة، لإصابتهم بأزمة صدرية وهبوط وإغماء.*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*عودة طوابير الناخبين بالوراق بعد انخفاض درجات الحرارة*​*كتب عز النوبى
قبل ساعات من غلق باب التصويت، عادت مرة ثانية طوابير الناخبين بعد انخفاض درجات الحرارة أمام اللجان الفرعية بمنطقة الوراق، حيث شهدت مدرسة محمد فريد إقبالا كثيفا للناخبين، ويصطفون داخل حرم اللجان وأمامها، وقامت قوات الجيش المسئولة عن تأمين اللجان بتنظيمهم فى طوابير.
كما شهدت اللجان الفرعية بمدرسة فاطمة الزهراء إقبالا متزايدا من قبل الناخبين للادلاء بأصواتهم وتكرر المشهد فى معظم اللجان ومنها مدرسة الشروق و مصطفى كامل وعبدالله بن رواحة ،بالإضافة الى معظم اللجان الفرعية بكفر السلمانية.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يونيو 2012)

*الوفد الكاذبة:توزيع بيان من الكنيسة لصالح شفيق بحلوان*
*انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية*
*كتبت – نورا طاهر: *
*     منذ 1 ساعة 28 دقيقة *

* رصدت "بوابة الوفد" شبابا من الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية يقومون بتوزيع بيان تأييد  المرشح الرئاسي الفريق "شفيق" أمام مدرسة هدى شعراوي التجريبية بمنطقة  حدائق حلوان، المخصصة للسيدات فقط.*

* كما رصدت "الوفد" علي حوائط المدارس ملصقات للدعاية الانتخابية كثيرة  للدكتور محمد مرسي، والتي أصبحت حديث المدينة بعد محاولة مؤيديه إضافة ملصق  آخر فوقه يدعو تجاه "شريعة الله حفظ المرأة وصيانة للكرامة".*
* وعلي الجانب الآخر، استنكرت سيدة – ربه منزل، رفضت ذكر اسمها، ماحدث لها في  المواصلات العامة للدعاية لصالح المرشح الرئاسي الدكتور محمد مرسي، مدعين  بأن الشعب في سوريا الآن ينتظر نجاح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في جولة  الإعادة في الانتخابات.*



* اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - توزيع بيان من الكنيسة لصالح شفيق بحلوان*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يونيو 2012)

*مطرانية قنا تنفي إصدار بيان لدعم شفيق

كتب : أ. ش. أمنذ 5 دقائق

*

* 




​احمد شفيق​*​
* نفى  القمص أمونيوس -وكيل مطرانية قنا للأقباط الأرثوذوكس- إصدار بيان يدعو  الأقباط للخروج للإدلاء بأصواتهم لصالح المرشح الرئاسي الفريق أحمد شفيق،  واصفا البيان الصادر عن أسقفية الشباب القبطية، والذي يدعو الأقباط للخروج  والإدلاء بأصواتهم لـ "شفيق" تقديرا*
*له  لاحترامه لحقوق الأقباط وقدرته على العودة لعصر الأمان والاستقرار ومنح  الأقباط مكانة خاصة، بأنه "مفبرك" وغير صحيح، ويدعو لإثارة الفتنة بين  جناحي الأمة.*
*وأضاف  القمص "أمونيوس" -في تصريح أدلى به بهذا الصدد- أن من أصدر البيان، وقام  بتوزيعه بقنا يستهدف تكرار ما أسماه "مأساة التصويت الطائفي في انتخابات  مجلس الشعب"، إضافة للأخطاء التي وقع فيها صاحب البيان المزعوم.*
*ولفت  إلى أن البيان يحمل ختم أسقفية الشباب بالقاهرة وليس قنا، فضلا عن تحريف  توقيع الأسقفية أسفل يسار البيان. وشدد على وقوف الكنيسة على مسافة واحدة  بين مرشحي الإعادة.*
*كان  بيان قد انتشر بمحافظة قنا يدعو الأقباط للخروج والتصويت لصالح الفريق  أحمد شفيق، احتراما وتقديرا له لاحترامه لحقوق الأقباط وقدرته على العودة  لعصر الأمان، والاستقرار ومنح الأقباط مكانة خاصة.*

* الوطن*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*النيابة تحتجز خمسة من شباب 6 أبريل بتهمة التأثير على أصوات الناخبين*​*كتب كريم صبحى*
*أمر المستشار خالد خضر، مدير نيابة أول مدينة نصر، باحتجاز خمسة من شباب حركة 6 أبريل يوماً على ذمة تحريات المباحث، بتهمة الوقوف أمام لجنة بمدينة نصر، حاملين صور شهداء الثورة، مطالبين الناخبين بعدم التصويت.
كشفت تحقيقات النيابة التى باشرها أحمد سبالة، وكيل أول نيابة مدينة نصر، بإشراف المستشار أحمد حنفى، رئيس النيابة، أن عدداً من شباب 6 أبريل كانوا يحملون صوراً وبوسترات أمام إحدى اللجان بمدينة نصر، تظهر فيها انتهاكات الشرطة ضد الشعب أثناء ثورة 25يناير، وصوراً للشهداء، ويحثون المواطنين على عدم التصويت للفريق أحمد شفيق، باعتباره أحد رموز النظام السابق، إلا إن قوات الجيش والشرطة المكلفة بتأمين اللجنة، ألقت القبض عليهم، وإحالتهم إلى النيابة التى قررت احتجازهم، وطلبت تحريات المباحث حول الواقعة.​*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*أمين شرطة يهدد من ينتخب مرسي وأسماء مجندين بالكشوف الانتخابية*​*سوهاج –محمد خليفة
 قام أمين شرطة وشقيقه المخبر بتهديد الناخبين بتلفيق المحاضر لهم إذا انتخبوا مرسى، وهى واقعة غريبة من نوعها يتم رصدها بعد ثورة 25 يناير ومناداة الشعب المصري بحرية التعبير عن رأيهم، ولم تحدث في الانتخابات السابقة، مجلسي الشعب والشورى، الانتخابات الرئاسية الجولة الأولى.
وفي سياق آخر تم الكشف عن أسماء 6 مجندين في الكشوف الانتخابية في لجنة 10 المدرسة الابتدائية وهم: "أسعد السيد صديق - جابر أبوالسعود محمود - محمود فواز أحمد - ماجد معبد احمد - محمود أحمد صابر- ومحمد البدري". وكذلك وجود أسماء متوفين بالكشوف الانتخابية وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة.*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*"النور" يوفر سيارات لنقل الناخبين قبل ساعات من غلق باب التصويت*​
*كتبت رانيا فزاع
وفر حزب النور السلفى، بمنطقة الزاوية الحمراء، سيارات لنقل الناخبين إلى اللجان الانتخابية، حيث شهدت اللجان انخفاضا فى أعداد الناخبين نتيجة ارتفاع درجات الحرارة.. 
وقال عماد عبد المطلب، أحد أعضاء الحزب بالمنطقة، إن "النور" وفر 3 سيارات لنقل المواطنين للجان الاقتراع لكنها لم تقم إلا بنقل أعداد قليلة بسبب ضعف الإقبال، وذلك قبل ساعات من غلق باب التصويت فى أول أيام جولة الإعادة للانتخابات الرئاسية التى يتنافس فيها الدكتور محمد مرسى، مع الفريق أحمد شفيق. *


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*"الداخلية" تنفى نقل مجندى الأمن المركزى للتصويت فى الانتخابات*​*كتب إبراهيم أحمد
نفت غرفة عمليات وزارة الداخلية، ما تردد من ادعاءات حول قيام عدد من الأتوبيسات بالدخول إلى عدد من معسكرات قطاع الأمن المركزى بالإسكندرية وخروجها ممتلئة بمجموعات من الشباب المرتدين للملابس المدنية، متوجهين إلى اللجان الانتخابية للتصويت لصالح أحد المرشحين.
وأكدت الغرفة فى بيان رسمى لها أن هذا الادعاء ليس له أساس من الصحة نهائيا، وأنه يتم خروج عدد من المجموعات والفرق الأمنية مرتدين الملابس الرسمية فى سيارات ميكروباص لسرعة التحرك لدعم بعض التمركزات والخدمات الأمنية المختلفة.
وأشار البيان أن وزارة الداخلية تكرر ما سبق وأعلنته بالتزامها الحياد المطلق فى العملية الإنتخابية وتكرر مناشدتها لكافة القوى السياسية بعدم الزج بوزارة الداخلية فى المنافسات السياسية والانتخابية، وأضاف البيان أن كل ما يتردد بشأن تلك الادعاءات سيتم متابعتها وتوضيح حقيقتها وخلفياتها أمام الرأى العام مباشرة .*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*انا انتخبت الفريق احمد شفيق*​


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*الجبهة السلفية تدعو للحشد بعد الانتهاء من التصويت لحماية الفرز*​*كتب رامى نوار وكامل كامل
دعت الجبهة السلفية بمصر جموع الشعب المصرى بأكمله، وكل الذين لا يرضون بالذل لأنفسهم ولا لأبنائهم ولا لأمتهم، للنزول إلى ميدان التحرير بالقاهرة، وإلى ميادين الثورة بالمحافظات، من الساعة التاسعة ليلا، بعد انتهاء التصويت يوم الأحد.
وعللت الجبهة دعوتها للاحتشاد بالميادين فى بيان لها صباح اليوم، السبت، حصل "اليوم السابع" على نسخة منه قائلة: "ليكون ذلك حماية لفرز الأصوات وإعلان النتائج، ولتعطى ميادين الثورة بمصر الشرعية الشعبية للنتيجة المعلنة، أو تسحبها منها إذا شابت الانتخابات أى علامات للتلاعب والتزوير".
تجدر الإشارة إلى أن الجبهة السلفية بمصر أعلنت دعمها للدكتور محمد مرسى، مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، فى الجولتين الأولى والإعادة التى بدأت اليوم، السبت.​*


----------



## Abd elmassih (16 يونيو 2012)

*الاخوان يقولون انهم سيستلمون السلطه بعد اقل من 48 ساعه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
امااااااال ازاى بتقولو الانتخابات هتتزور لشفيق الا اذا هما اللى هيزورو*​


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*زيادة الإقبال على التصويت بلجان روض الفرج بعد انكسار درجة الحرارة*​*كتبت رحمة رمضان
شهدت معظم لجان روض الفرج إقبالا كبيرا بعد الساعة الرابعة عصرا، حيث شهدت روض الفرج الثانوية بنات إقبالا متوسطا منذ فتح باب التصويت بها فى الساعة 4.30 حيث كانت قد توقفت للاستراحة.
كما شهدت لجان مدرسة قاسم أمين الابتدائية بنين ومدرسة طوسون إقبالا متوسطا من جانب الناخبين، وأكد عدد من القضاة أنه من المتوقع أن يزيد الإقبال بعد الساعة 5 بعد عصر اليوم، حيث انخفاض درجة الحرارة واعتدال الجو ليتمكن الناخبين من النزول والإدلاء بأصواتهم.​*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*الأسواني: ما يحدث الآن سيناريو الثورة الرومانية*​*سيد نجم
 أكد علاء الأسواني على أن السيناريو الذي تشهده مصر الآن مشابه لما تم في الثورة الرومانية؛ حيث قام الشعب بالثورة ودعمها الجيش ثم انقلب عليها بمعاونة فلول النظام هناك، وشدد على أن الثورة أخطأت عندما تركت الميدان في الـ11 من فبراير العام المنصرم, وأعطت السلطة للمجلس العسكري.
وأضاف الأسواني: "نظام مبارك يسعى إلى سحق الثورة، ومعه أجهزة عدة من بينها سلطات قضائية وجهاز أمن الدولة المنحل".
وذكر أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين هي سبب فيما تعانيه الثورة الآن لما أسماه: بحث الإخوان عن مصلحة الجماعة, وإغفالهم تحقيق أهداف الثورة​**وعجبى هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## SALVATION (16 يونيو 2012)

أنصار شفيق بالدقهلية يرفعون "سلم خشبي" أمام اللجان 

                         السبت 16.06.2012 - 05:33 م









كتبت همت الحسيني         

في انتهاك  واضح للصمت الانتخابي قام أنصار شفيق بقرى ميت غمر بالدعاية الصريحة له أمام اللجان ورفعوا سلم خشبي أمام اللجنة فى دعاية واضحة لشفيق.

من ناحية اخري إكتشف القاضى المسئول عن لجنة 69 بمدرسة الشهيد صلاح سالم بأجا  تكرار اسم محمد محمد السيد الوكيل الذى أدلى بصوته في لجنة69 مدرسة صلاح سالم بأجا بوجود نفس الاسم  في لجنة15بقرية دروة.


صدى البلد
منقوووول
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2012)

Abd elmassih قال:


> *الاخوان يقولون انهم سيستلمون السلطه بعد اقل من 48 ساعه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> امااااااال ازاى بتقولو الانتخابات هتتزور لشفيق الا اذا هما اللى هيزورو*​



بس انا حاسه انهم هيتصدمو زي مجلس الشعب
مصر بلد المفاجاات والصدمات!!!


----------



## Abd elmassih (16 يونيو 2012)

*تجاوزات انصار الاستبن فى هذا اليوم اكثر من تجاوزاتهم فى انتخابات مجلس الشعب + الجوله الاولى من انتخابات الرئاسه
اما انصار شفيق فين وفين لما تسمع لهم عن تجاوز *
*وعجبى عندما يقول الاخوان ان الانتخابات ستزور لشفيق*​


----------



## Abd elmassih (16 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بس انا حاسه انهم هيتصدمو زي مجلس الشعب
> مصر بلد المفاجاات والصدمات!!!


*يــا رب انا عندى امل ان الشعب المصرى هيعمل مفاجاه 
*​


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*نيابة أكتوبر تحقق مع صفوت حجازى فى واقعة توجيه الناخبين*​
*كتب حازم عادل
تحقق نيابة أكتوبر أول، تحت إشراف أحمد فوزى، وكيل نيابة مع الداعية الإسلامى الشيخ صفوت حجازى، فى واقعة توجيه الناخبين أمام إحدى اللجان بمنطقة أكتوبر، وذلك بعد البلاغ، الذى تقدمت به إحدى السيدات، واتهمته بتوجيه الناخبين لصالح الدكتور محمد مرسى، المرشح الرئاسى، وحث الناخبين بعدم الإدلاء بأصواتهم للفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح المنافس. 
​*


----------



## Twin (16 يونيو 2012)

*طب والنتيجة الي الأن ... حد يعرف لصالح مين ؟*​


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*قررت لجنه الانتخابات الرئاسيه بمصر مد فتره التصويت ساعه اضافيه، بعد ان شهدت مراكز الاقتراع لجوله الاعاده بالانتخابات الرئاسيه اقبالا كبيرا، حيث اصطف الناخبون في طوابير طويله امام اللجان الانتخابيه خاصه بالمدن ​*


----------



## fredyyy (16 يونيو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *طب والنتيجة الي الأن ... حد يعرف لصالح مين ؟*​


 
*النتيجة ---- 1 / صفر ---- لصالح شفيق *

*وكان فيه بنلتي ... ماتعسبش *

*عسل يا توين *

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  *

.


----------



## Twin (16 يونيو 2012)

fredyyy قال:


> *النتيجة ---- 1 / صفر ---- لصالح شفيق *
> 
> *وكان فيه بنلتي ... ماتعسبش *
> 
> ...


*:ranting: :ranting: :ranting:*
*جي تهزر يا صديقي هنا *

*عليا الطلاق بكرة أخلي أخويا ينزل ينتخب الأستبن مرسي ال عايز يلحق الكرسي*
*وأخليها ضلمة عليكوا :t33:*

*ماشي يا عم مقبولة *​


----------



## fredyyy (16 يونيو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *أخلي أخويا ينزل *
> *ينتخب الأستبن مرسي ال عايز يلحق الكرسي*
> 
> ​


​

*لااااااااا ما خلاااااااااااص *

*الاستبن ... فرقع ... الناس نفخته على 40 *

*والجو كان حر النهارده ... وأخدوه على البانيو علشان يحددوا مكان اللصقة *

*لكن التقرير كان ... لا يابيه الفردة ... لازم لازم تتغيَّر *

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *

.


----------



## fredyyy (16 يونيو 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *انا انتخبت الفريق احمد شفيق*​


 
*حاسب ... عندك *

*هذا يٌحتسب كسر للصمت الانتخابي *

*فاصل فكاهي ونواصل غدًا أخبار الانتخابات *

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *

.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يونيو 2012)

*تباطؤ التصويت في لجنة بالمنيا تدفع الأقباط بشكوى مستشار اللجنة*

* كتب : اسلام فهمي منذ 25 دقيقة*
* 5*
* وجه أقباط قرية أبو حنش التابعة لمركز ملوي بمحافظة المنيا المستشار  المسؤول عن لجنة مدرسة أبو حنش الابتدائية بالتباطؤ في عملية التصويت.*
* وقام بعض الأقباط فور تأكدهم من تعنت المستشار واستمراره في الطريقة التي  تعامل بها بالمستشار حاتم حسني رئيس اللجنة المشرفة على الانتخابات  بالمنيا، طالبوه بفتح التحقيق مع المستشار والتعجيل من الفترة التي يحصل  عليها المواطنون للتصويت.*
* ووعدهم بالتحقيق فور الانتهاء من اليوم الأول.*




* الوطن *
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يونيو 2012)

*"العليا للانتخابات": واقعة تسويد 1000 بطاقة لصالح مرشح بعينه جريمة جنائية*

* كتب : أكرم يوسف منذ 4 دقائق*


* صورة ارشيفية*
* في معرض رده على أسئلة حضور المؤتمر الصحفي للجنة العليا للانتخابات، قال  المستشار فاروق سلطان رئيس اللجنة بشأن بطاقة التصويت المسربة، إن التحقيق  لم يثبت بصفة قاطعة تسريب تلك البطاقة من أحد اللجان الانتخابية، أو من  المطابع الأميرية المكلفة بطابعة بطاقات التصويت. وأكد سلطان، اكتشاف نحو  1000 بطاقة اقتراع "مسوّدة" لصالح أحد المرشحين، وهو ما اعتبره رئيس اللجنة  "جريمة جنائية".*
* وبسؤاله عن رأيه في سير العملية الانتخابية في اليوم الأول لجولة الإعادة،  قال سلطان إنه يعتقد أن اليوم الأول للانتخابات الرئاسية في جولة الإعادة  لاقى إقبالا كثيفا، مشددا على أن كافة التجاوزات والمخالفات التي رصدت في  اليوم الأول لجولة الإعادة، تم تحرير محاضر بها لاتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية  اللازمة.*


* الوطن *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يونيو 2012)

*قبائل قنا تتصدى لمحاولات تخويف الأقباط*
* كتب : بيتر منير السبت 16-06-2012 10:45*


* صورة أرشيفية صورة أرشيفية*

* رصد محمد الجبلاوى منسق ائتلاف قبائل بقنا قيام اثنين يستقلان دراجة  بمطاردة قبطيات والتحرش بهم أثناء ذهابهم للإدلاء بأصواتهم بلجنة مدرسة  "مدينة العمال" الابتدائية بوسط مدينة قنا.*

* وقال الجبلاوى:"بعد ماأخدوا العلقة قالوا أنهم أعضاء بالحرية والعدالة،  وأبلغنا الشرطة العسكرية، حيث قامت بفرض كردون أمنى حول اللجنة يمتد لمسافة  400 متر".*

* وأوضح الجبلاوى حرص القبائل على سير عملية الاقتراع بسهولة ويسر دون أعمال صبيانية قد تسئ لمحافظة قنا.*


* الوطن*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *وأوضح الجبلاوى حرص القبائل على سير عملية الاقتراع بسهولة ويسر دون أعمال صبيانية قد تسئ لمحافظة قنا.*​


 *رجالة يا قناوية*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*إصابة شرطى أثناء محاولة اقتحام قسم كفر الشيخ من قبل أنصار مرسى*​*(أ.ش.أ)
حاولت مجموعة من أنصار المرشح الرئاسى الدكتور محمد مرسى المنتمين لحزب الحرية والعدالة، اقتحام مركز شرطة كفر الشيخ، لإخراج زميل لهم بالقوة، كان قد تم القبض عليه أثناء محاولته استخدام جهاز "اللاب توب" أمام إحدى اللجان الانتخابية.
وكانت قوات الأمن قد ألقت القبض على المواطن حسام.ح.ع ( 26 سنة- بكالوريوس علوم) أثناء استخدامه جهاز اللاب توب أمام اللجنة رقم 10 بمدرسة أبو طبل بمركز كفر الشيخ، بهدف إرشاد الناخبين للجانهم للتصويت لصالح المرشح الدكتور محمد مرسى، فقامت أجهزة الأمن بالقبض عليه وتحويله إلى مركز الشرطة لتحرير محضر بالواقعة.
وتجمع على إثر ذلك عدد من أنصار حزب الحرية والعدالة محاولين اقتحام مركز الشرطة لإخراج زميلهم بالقوة، وعندما تصدت لهم قوات الأمن تعدوا عليها، وأصيب الشرطى ياسر طه الدسوقى، وتمكنت القوات من إلقاء القبض على شقيق المتهم ويدعى محمد( 28 سنة) ومواطن آخر يدعى حلمى ع ع 26 سنة، وفر الباقون من أمام المركز، وأخطرت النيابة التى تولت التحقيق.
ومن ناحية أخرى أصيب أحد الناخبين بأزمة قلبية لشدة الزحام باللجنة رقم 13 بمدرسة الصديق الابتدائية وسقط على الأرض وتم نقله إلى مستشفى بلطيم المركزى ووضعه فى العناية المركزة.*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

* حبس شاب 4 أيام عقب تعديه على مستشار داخل لجنة بسوهاج*​*سوهاج - محمود مقبول
 أصدر حسام نصار وكيل النائب العام بجرجا قرارا بحبس عبد الرحيم محمد على حاصل على بكالوريوس تجارة ويقيم بدائرة قسم جرجا أربعة أيام على ذمة التحقيق فى واقعة المحضر رقم 1202 إدارى قسم جرجا، بعد أن وجهت النيابة إليه العامة تهمة التعدى على موظف عمومى أثناء تأدية عمله عقب قيامه بالتعدى بالسب والشتم والتحدث بطريقة غير لائقة من المستشار رئيس اللجنة رقم 12 ومقرها مدرسة جرجا الثانوية الزراعية بدائرة القسم.
ترجع الواقعة عقب تلقى اللواء عبد العزيز النحاس مساعد الوزير مدير أمن سوهاج بلاغا من غرفة عمليات المديرية يفيد تلقيهم مذكرة من المستشار رئيس اللجنة رقم 12 بمدينة جرجا يتضرر فيها من عبد الرحيم محمد على حاصل على بكالوريوس تجارة ويقيم دائرة قسم جرجا أنه أثناء دخوله اللجنة للإدلاء بصوته قام بالتعدى عليه بالسب والشتم والتحدث معه بطريقة غير لائقة حيث طلب القاضى اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية ضد الناخب الذى تم التحفظ عليه من قبل الشرطة وتحرر عن الواقعة المحضر رقم 1202 قسم جرجا.*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*القبض على اثنين من أنصار مرسى لمحاولتهما إطلاق سراح زميلهما المقبوض عليه*​*كفر الشيخ ـ محمد سليمان
 حاول مجموعة من أنصار الدكتور محمد مرسى المنتمين لحزب الحرية والعدالة اقتحام مركز شرطة كفر الشيخ لإخراج زميل لهم بالقوة، تم القبض عليه أثناء محاولته استخدام اللاب توب أمام لجنة انتخابية بكفر الشيخ.
وكانت قوات الأمن قد ألقت القبض على "حسام ح ع 26 سنة" بكالوريوس علوم أثناء استخدامه جهاز اللاب توب أمام اللجنة رقم 10 بمدرسة أبو طبل مركز كفر الشيخ لإرشاد الناخبين لصالح المرشح الدكتور محمد مرسى، فقامت أجهزة الأمن بالقبض عليه، وتحويله إلى مركز الشرطة لتحرير محضر بالواقعة
فتجمع عدد من أنصار الحرية والعدالة محاولين اقتحام مركز الشرطة لإخراج زميلهم بالقوة.
وعندما قامت قوات الأمن بالتصدى لهم تعدوا على القوات وأصيب الشرطى ياسر طه الدسوقى، وتمكنت القوات من إلقاء القبض على فردين من المتهمين، وفر الباقون هربا من أمام المركز أخطرت النيابة التى تولت التحقيق.​*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*إصابة 10 فى مشاجرة بين أنصار "مرسى" و"شفيق" بالتل الكبير*​ا*لإسماعيلية- جمال حراجى
 أصيب 10 أشخاص فى مشاجرة ساخنة مساء اليوم، عقب إغلاق الصناديق بين مؤيدى الفريق أحمد شفيق وجماعة الإخوان بمنطقة الضاهرية أمام مدرسة الأمين عمر المشتركة بمركز ومدينة التل الكبير، بمحافظة الإسماعيلية، حيث قام أحد الطرفين بسب الطرف الآخر بعد تبادل الاتهامات حول توجيه الناخبين، ورشوة بعضهم للتصويت، الأمر الذى تسبب فى اشتباك بين الطرفين استخدمت فيه الأسلحة البيضاء وانتهت بالإصابات.
وكان اللواء محمد عيد مدير أمن الإسماعيلية، قد تلقى إخطارا من المقدم أحمد الصغير رئيس مباحث مركز التل الكبير، يفيد بإصابة نحو10 أشخاص إثر نشوب مشاجرة بين مؤيدى أحمد شفيق وجماعة الإخوان استخدمت فيها الأسلحة البيضاء وزجاجات المولوتوف إثر قيام الطرفين بسبب بعضهم البعض.
كما أسفرت تلك المشاجرة عن تحطيم العديد من السيارات، ومازالت المشاجرة مستمرة حيث توجه منذ قليل قوات من الأمن المركزى والجيش لفض المشاجرة وجارى تحرير محضر للعرض على النيابة.*


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*ليرجع الي جحره كل فأر هوي ..............نهب خيــر والطاعــــون به ســــري 
ستموت بغيظــك عندما تـــري ..............طاعونك بك وحدك والكل بك ازدري​*​


----------



## BITAR (16 يونيو 2012)

*"الصحة": ارتفاع الإصابات فى أول أيام الانتخابات لـ35 حالة*​*كتبت دانه الحديدى
 أعلن الدكتور أحمد الأنصارى، نائب رئيس هيئة الإسعاف، عن ارتفاع حالات الإصابات إلى 35 حالة بسبب التزاحم والتدافع بين الناخبين، فى المحافظات باليوم الأول، لجولة الإعادة لانتخابات الرئاسة، بينهم 24 حالة، تم نقلهم إلى المستشفيات، لافتًا إلى أن توصيف الحالات كان عبارة عن أزمات صدرية وهبوط وإغماء.
وأوضح أن الحالات هى "5حالة بمحافظة القليوبية، وحالة بمحافظة بنى سويف، و3 حالات بمحافظة البحيرة، و6 حالات بمحافظة الجيزة، وحالتان بمحافظة الدقهلية إثر مشاجرة، بالإضافة لحالة بمحافظة بورسعيد، وحالتين بمحافظة الفيوم، و3 حالات بمحافظة الشرقية، وحالة بمحافظة قنا.
وأشار إلى أنه تم إسعاف 11حالة بأماكنهم، من بينهم 4 حالات بمحافظة القاهرة ضمنهم مستشارة لجنة، بالإضافة لحالتين بمحافظة القليوبية، وحالتين بمحافظة الجيزة، وحالتين بمحافظة المنيا، وحالة بمحافظة البحيرة لمستشار إحدى اللجان، وأن الحالات عبارة عن "أزمة صدرية وهبوط وإغماء"*


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*الأمن يمنع مندوبى المرشحين من المبيت أمام اللجان بالهرم*​*كتبت سارة علام
منعت قوات الأمن والشرطة العسكرية مندوبى حملتى الدكتور محمد مرسى وأحمد شفيق من المبيت داخل مدرسة الهرم الثانوية بنات، وباقى اللجان، وعللوا ذلك بتعليمات اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية.
وشهدت اللجنة، مشادة كلامية بين ضباط وجنود الشرطة العسكرية ومندوبى حملة محمد مرسى بعد إصرارهم على المبيت داخل اللجنة، وهو ما رفضته الشرطة العسكرية التى قررت إخلاء المنطقة.*


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*غرفة عمليات التنمية المحلية: ارتفاع نسبة الإقبال لـ 35%*​*كتب أحمد حسن
* *أكدت غرفة العمليات المركزية بوزارة التنمية المحلية تزايد نسبة الإقبال من قبل الناخبين على لجان الاقتراع، ووصولها درجة جيد جدا بدلا من متوسطة فى مختلف المحافظات أثناء الساعات الأول من الصباح.*
*وأضافت الغرفة أن نسبة الإقبال ارتفعت على مختلف اللجان، حيث وصلت إلى 35%، بدلا النسبة المتوسطة التى كانت عليها فى الساعات الأولى من بداية الاقتراع، متوقعة تزايد نسبة الإقبال فى الساعات الأخيرة، نتيجة لتأجيل بعض المواطنين خروجهم لحين انخفاض درجة الحرارة.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2012)

*حتجاز مندوب شفيق بدمياط بعد صفعه مندوبة مرسي علي وجهها *​ 
*                         الأحد 17.06.2012 - 12:54 م* 


*




* 

*             كتبت ندى مختار         * 
*          وقع اشتباك داخل لجنة 31 بمدرسه الثانوى التجارى بميت الخولى التابعه لمركز الزرقا بمحافظة دمياط، وقام شوقى سالم أحد أنصار أحمد شفيق ويحمل توكيلا عاما عنه داخل اللجنة بالاعتداء على ناديه النجار مندوبه الدكتور محمد مرسي وقام بصفعها على وجهها إثر اعتراضها على توجيهه للناخبين بالتصويت لشفيق .

وقد قام القاضى بعمل محضر بالواقعة وقام رجال القوات المسلحه باحتجازه داخل مقر اللجنة وجار عرضه على النيابه العامة لتتولى التحقيق معه.




*
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2012)

*                 اكتشاف 34 بطاقة انتخابية جديدة  لصالح مرسى بقنا*​ ​ *                         الأحد 17.06.2012 - 12:18 م* ​ ​ *





                                              الدكتور محمد مرسى* ​ ​ *             يوسف رجب         *​ ​ *          حرر رئيس لجنة رقم 8 بمدرسة السلام الثانوية بمنطقة الحميدات بمدينة قنا ، مذكرة  تفيد باكتشاف 34 بطاقة انتخابية لصالح الدكتور محمد مرسىمرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة قبل  تسليمها للناخبين . 

وكان أحد المندوبين باللجنة قد كشف عن وجود عدد من الأوراق الانتخابية داخل اللجنة تم عليها علامة لصالح الدكتور محمد مرسىمرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة قبل تسليمها للناخبين، وتبين أن هناك عددا من الأوراق تم التصويت عليها لصالح مرسى وصلت إلى 34 بطاقة . 

وهو ما دفع القاضى الى سحب هذه الأوراق  وتحرير مذكرة بها . 




*​


----------



## TELLER (17 يونيو 2012)

*اعتقال مسيحى ابطل صوته*

*إحتجزت قوات الأمن عضو ينتمى لحملة حمدين صباحى بأسيوط على خلفيه قيامه بإبطال صوته وتدوين بورقه الاقتراع ( واحد قتل والثانى خان " "أؤيد حمدين صباحى رئيساً للجمهوريه" ويسقط يسقط حكم العسكر )*
*وقام بإستخدام جهازه المحمول وتصوير الورقه المدون بها ابداء الرأى كان كيرلس مجدى 22 سنه محامى قد تم القبض أثناء قيامه بتصوير ورقه ابداء الرأى بعد أن قام المستشار محمود حفظى رئيس لجنه الاقتراع بلجنه رقم 26 بتحرير محضر للمذكور بذلك *
*وقامت قوات الامن بإحتجازه بقسم أول أسيوط لحين ترحيله لنيابه اول أسيوط لإستكمال المحضر المحرر *
*وقامت قوات الأمن بتفريغ الصور المصوره لورقة الاقتراع وضمها لمحضر رئيس اللجنه القضائيه وجارى العرض على النيابه*​


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*اكتشاف 50 بطاقة مسودة لصالح "مرسى" فى المنوفية*​ 
*الأحد، 17 يونيو  2012 - 13:17*
*




جانب من عملية التصويت فى آخر أيام جولة الإعادة *​ 
*كتب أحمد حربى *​ *اكتشف رئيس لجنة قرية بمب بمركز تلا بالمنوفية، وجود دفتر عبارة  عن 43 بطاقة انتخابية مسودة لصالح الدكتور محمد مرسى مرشح جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، وتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة. كما تم ضبط 7 بطاقات بلجنة بمدرسة  بشبين الكوم مسودة أيضاً لصالح مرشح الجماعة.*
​


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*لجنة الرئاسة: حبس إداريين بالفيوم وقنا سودا بطاقات لصالح مرشح *​ 
*الأحد، 17 يونيو  2012 - 12:54*




*المستشار فاروق سلطان*​ 
*كتب إبراهيم قاسم*​ *صرح المستشار فاروق سلطان فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" بأن  رئيسى لجان فرعية بقنا والفيوم تمكنا من ضبط إداريين من المعاونين لهما  أثناء قيامهما بتسويد بطاقات اقتراع لصالح أحد المرشحين بخط يدهم ومحاولة  وضعها فى الصناديق.*
*وأضاف سلطان بأن المتهمين تم تحرير محضرين لهما وتمت إحالتهما إلى النيابة العامة التى قررت حبسهما 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات .*
*فوجئ رئيس إحدى اللجان الفرعية والمشرف على الانتخابات بمحافظة قنا بفرشوط،  بقيام موظف إدارى وهو يقوم بقطع بطاقة إبداء الرأى والتعليم عليها بالقلم  الجاف لصالح أحد المرشحين ومحاولة إسقاطها داخل صندوق الاقتراع فتم ضبطه  ومواجهته بالجريمة، وتم تحرير محضر وإحالته إلى النيابة العامة، وبعد  التحقيق معه تم حبسه 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات.*
*وهو ما حدث أيضا بإحدى اللجان الفرعية بأبشواى بالفيوم من ضبط موظف إدارى يسود البطاقات، وتمت إحالته إلى النيابة وحبسه 4 أيام.*
​


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*المنيا: النيابة تحتجز ناخبا حاول تهريب بطاقة تصويت*​ *الأحد 17 يونيو 2012 - 01:59 مساءً*





 *سعيد نافع*
*قرر محمود أبو الوفا، وكيل نيابة العدوة،  بمحافظة المنيا، الأحد، احتجاز محمود سعد أحمد محمد (19 سنة)، فلاح ومقيم  بقرية بان العلم في مركز العدوة، بعد محاولته تهريب بطاقة تصويت من اللجنة  الانتخابية بمدرسة بان العلم الابتدائية، لاستغلالها في تزوير بطريقة  البطاقة الدوارة لصالح أحد المرشحين المتنافسين في جولة الإعادة  بالانتخابات الرئاسية.*​ *وتقرر احتجاز الناخب لمدة  24 ساعة بقسم شرطة العدوة، وتكليف البحث الجنائي بالتحري عن الواقعة.*​ * كان المستشار احمد محمد خليفة، رئيس اللجنة الانتخابية حرر  مذكرة بالواقعة، تحرر عنها المحضر رقم 2443 لسنه 2012 إداري قسم شرطة  العدوة. *​


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*توقف التصويت بلجنة بالشرقية بعد اكتشاف تسويد 8 دفاتر لصالح «مرسي»*​ *الأحد 17 يونيو 2012 - 01:42 مساءً*​ 
*عبد الله العريني*
*اكتشف المستشار أسامة غندور، رئيس اللجنة 12 بمدرسة حوض نجيح مركز ههيا  محافظة الشرقية، 8 دفاتر لبطاقات إبداء الرأي مسودة لصالح المرشح الرئاسي  محمد مرسي أثناء فتح المظروف الخاص ببطاقات إبداء الرأي.*​ *أوقف رئيس اللجنة عملية التصويت في اللجنة لبعض الوقت، وحرر  مذكرة بالواقعة رفعها للمستشار إيهاب سرحان، رئيس اللجنة العامة لمركز  ههيا، والذي انتقل على الفور إلى اللجنة وحرز البطاقات، ثم أعاد فتح اللجنة  أمام الناخبين.*​ *يذكر أن هذه الواقعة هي الرابعة من نوعها في الشرقية خلال  يومي الإعادة، فيما رصدت حملة محمد مرسي بعض المخالفات في اللجنة 95 بمدرسة  صفوت شكر بقرية النكارية مركز الزقازيق، مؤكدة أن «الناخب محمد السيد محمد  توجه إلى اللجنة للإدلاء بصوته ففوجئ بأن هناك من انتخب بدلًا منه»، وتم  تحرير محضر بالواقعة.*​


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*قاض يحرر مذكرة ضد منتقبة بالإسكندرية ادعت التوقيع أمام اسم والدها المتوفى
**الأحد 17 يونيو 2012 - 12:56 صباحًا
**نبيل أبو شال*
*حرر المستشار رئيس اللجنة رقم 4 بمدرسة  المرصد قسم المنشية في الإسكندرية، مذكرة لسيدة منتقبة ادعت أن اسم والدها  المتوفي مدرج في الكشوف الانتخابية، وأمامه توقيع يفيد بتصويته، إلا أنه  عند مراجعة الكشوف وجد رئيس اللجنة اسم والدها المتوفى موجودا لكن دون أن  يوقع أحد أمامه، وحرر مذكرة بالواقعة.*
*وفى لجنة مدرسة جمال الدين الأفغانى بمنطقة اللبان، حرر  القاضى رئيس اللجنة محضرًا ضد مندوب داخل اللجنة، كان يحث الناخبين على  التصويت لرمز الميزان.*

​


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*القبض على مواطن سبَّ رئيس لجنة ببنها.. والنيابة تُخلي سبيله بكفالة 500 جنيه*​ *الأحد 17 يونيو 2012 - 01:38 مساءً
**عبد الحكم الجندي*
*شهدت لجنة ورورة، التابعة لمركز بنها، مشادة بين ناخب ورئيس لجنة، أثناء  قيام الأول بتوجيه الناخبين أمام اللجنة، وعمل دعاية للدكتور محمد مرسي،  وعندما طلب منه رئيس اللجنة التوقف عن الدعاية، لم يمتثل لأوامره وتعدى  عليه بالسب.*
*تم ضبط الناخب ويدعى عبد الله صبحي، 24 سنة، وتحرير محضر  بالواقعة، ثم أحيل إلى مدير نيابة مركز بنها أحمد عبد الناصر، الذي أمر  بالإفراج عنه بكفالة 500 جنيه.*
*من جهة أخرى تم ضبط مجموعة من المنتقبات أمام مدرسة التجمع  بالقناطر الخيرية، بصحبة رجل ملتحٍ، يقومون بتوجيه الناخبين عن طريق  إرشادهم لمكان التصويت وأرقامهم في الكشوف، وطالبهم أفراد الأمن المتواجدون  حول اللجنة بالانصراف بدلًا من تحرير محضر ضدهم، فامتثلوا وابتعدوا عن  اللجنة.*
*من جهة أخرى حرر رئيس لجنة مدرسة الشهيد أحمد سمير رمضان بكفر  الجزار ببنها، محضرين لاثنين من الناخبين قاما بتصوير بطاقة التصويت  الخاصة بهما بكاميرا الموبايل.*
​


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*فى اليوم الثاني للانتخابات بالإسكندرية: شواطئ مزدحمة.. ولجان خاوية
**الأحد 17 يونيو 2012 - 02:40 مساءً
*

 *المصري اليوم*​ *نبيل أبو شال*​ *فى اليوم الثانى لجولة الإعادة لانتخابات الرئاسة، بدت اللجان  الانتخابية بالإسكندرية شبه خاوية، واختفى الناخبون تمامًا في بعض اللجان،  في الوقت الذي اكتظت فيه شواطئ المحافظة بالرواد.*​ *والتقطت كاميرا «المصرى اليوم» صورًا  لبعض الشواطئ، وتبدو ممتلئة بالمواطنين الذين أكد بعضهم أنهم غير مهتمين  بالسياسة، ولا يعنيهم التصويت فى أي انتخابات، وتبين أن بينهم عددًا كبيرًا  من الموظفين حصلوا على إجازات من أجل التصويت، فاستغلوها فيما هو أكثر  فائدة لهم: السباحة وحمامات الشمس، حسب قولهم.*​ 

​


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*رئيس لجنة بـ"المحلة" يضبط 12 دفترا مسودا لصالح مرسى*​ 
*الأحد، 17 يونيو  2012 - 13:44*​ *الغربية - عادل ضرة *​ * اكتشف رئيس لجنة مدرسة عبد المجيد كريم بمنطقة بأبو شاهين فى  المحلة الكبرى، وجود 12 دفتر مسودة لصالح مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  الدكتور محمد مرسى. وقام المستشار بتحرير محضر بالواقعة وتم إخطار اللجنة  العليا للانتخابات والنيابة العامة للتحقيق.*
*من جهة أخرى، يواصل الناخبين توافدهم، على اللجان، للإدلاء بأصواتهم  والاختيار ما بين مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، والفريق أحمد شفيق، قبل  ساعات من انتهاء جولة الحسم فى الانتخابات الرئاسية الأولى بعد ثورة 25  يناير.*
​


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*الحانوتى 
حافظ سلامة يحذر من «انقلاب عسكري مقنن» ويدعو لـ«ثورة» جديدة*​ *الأحد 17 يونيو 2012 - 02:46 مساءً*
*منير أديب*​ *حذر الشيخ حافظ سلامة، قائد المقاومة الشعبية في السويس،  الشعب من «الاعتراف بنتيجة الانتخابات الرئاسية»، ودعا جموع المصريين في كل  المحافظات «للعودة للميادين واستكمال ثورتهم من خلال موجة جديدة للثورة».*​ *وقال الشيخ، في تصريحات خاصة لـ«المصري اليوم»، إن «الثورة لم  تحقق كل أهدافها وهو ما يتطلب الخروج في ثورة جديدة، فوصول الدكتور محمد  مرسي والفريق أحمد شفيق للإعادة يؤكد أن الثورة لم تنجح، وهو ما يتطلب  الاعتراض على نتائجها مهما كانت».*​ *ووصف سلامة المشهد السياسي برمته بأنه «انقلاب عسكري مقنن  سيعيدنا إلى المربع رقم صفر، وسيعود معه رموز النظام السابق للحكم، ودليل  على أن دماء الشهداء الطاهرة ذهبت هدرًا» .*​ *وتابع أن «الحل الوحيد هو خروج المصريين على نتيجة الانتخابات  المعروفة مسبقًا، وتشكيل مجلس رئاسي للخروج من عنق الزجاجة، بعد أن ساعدت  بعض التيارات السياسية في تأزم الوضع بالبحث عن مصالحها الشخصية على حساب  مصالح الوطن».*​ *وأضاف أن الشعب أصبح ينتظر وصول الفريق أحمد شفيق لرئاسة  الجمهورية بعد ظهور عدد من المؤشرات التي تقودنا لهذه النتيجة «المؤسفة»،  حسب تعبيره، والتي بدأت بقرار وزير العدل بمنح الضبطية القضائية لرجال  الشرطة العسكرية حتى أصبحت الدولة كأنها تدار بالأحكام العرفية.*​ *وأشار إلى أن قرار المحكمة الدستورية العليا بحل البرلمان  ورفض قانون العزل السياسي أكد نية المجلس العسكري في «فرض الفريق أحمد شفيق  رئيسًا»، موكدًا أن هذه الانتخابات «مزورة»، فضلًا عن «عدم اقتناعنا بهذا  المسار من أساسه، خاصة أن الثورة لم يتحقق منها شيء حتى هذا الوقت وربما لا  يتحقق لو استمر الوضع على ما هو عليه».*​


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*ضبط 14 بطاقة جديدة مسودة لمرسى بالشرقية *
​ *                            الأحد، 17 يونيو  2012 - 13:42*
​ 

 *الشرقية ـ إيمان مهنا*​ *تقدم رئيس لجنة مدرسة الزهراء لجنة 43 و44 بمركز أبوكبير بالشرقية  بمذكرة للمستشار محمد عامر رئيس لجنة المشرفة على الانتخابات، بضبط 14  ورقة تصويت بها علامة مطبعية "مسودة" لصالح مرسى، بحيث لو قام أحد الناخبين  بالتعليم يبطل الورقة، وتم تحريرها.*
*جدير بالذكر أنها المرة الثانية التى يتم فيها ضبط البطاقات هذا اليوم، كما تم ضبط ثلاث حالات أخرى.* 
​


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*«عمليات الداخلية»: ضبط دعاية انتخابية وتسويد بطاقات وأسلحة بيضاء أمام اللجان*​*الأحد 17 يونيو 2012 - 02:25 مساءً*​*يسري البدري* *رصدت غرفة العمليات العديد من التجاوزات في اليوم الثاني  لانتخابات الإعادة، والتي تجرى في 13 ألف و97 لجنة انتخابية على مستوي  الجمهورية.*
*وتعددت المخالفات بين تصوير بطاقة إبداء الرأي عقب التصويت،  ومحاولة تسريب بطاقة اقتراع خارج لجنة في أسيوط، كما رصدت وجود محاولة  لتسويد البطاقات الانتخابية، حيث ألقت قوات الأمن القبض على شخص بحوزته 32  ورقة انتخابية حاول الدخول بها إلى اللجان في محافظة قنا، بجانب خرق الصمت  الانتخابي ووقوع العديد من المشاجرات أمام اللجان، وضبط أحد المسجلين  بحوزته سلاح أبيض أثناء الدعاية الانتخابية.*
*ورصدت غرفة العمليات ضبط الأجهزة الأمنية بالجيزة 177 سيارة  تحمل صورا لمرشحي الرئاسة، منها 29 سيارة للفريق أحمد شفيق، و148 للدكتور  محمد مرسي، لخرق قائديها فترة الصمت الانتخابي، وقامت الإدارة العامة  للمرور بإزالة الدعاية الانتخابية من على السيارات، وتحرير المخالفات  اللازمة.*
*كما رصدت الغرفة تمكن الخدمات الأمنية المعينة خدمة تأمين  أمام لجنة مدرسة «الزهراء الإعدادية» بدائرة قسم شرطة الأربعين بمحافظة  السويس من ضبط محمد.أ.م (28 عاما)، عاطل، سبق اتهامه في 18 قضية متنوعة  منها سرقة وضرب وحيازة سلاح أبيض وناري، أمام اللجنة وبحوزته سلاح أبيض  «مطواه قرن غزال».*
*وتمكنت الخدمات الأمنية بأسيوط، من ضبط المدعو محمد رمضان  ضاحي (23عاما) أثناء محاولة خروجه من اللجنة رقم 8 بمدرسة «القوصية  الغربية»، حاملا بطاقة التصويت، محاولا الفرار بها من داخل اللجن*


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*المتهم بمحاولة اغتيال مبارك: أتوقع تزوير الانتخابات*​ 
                           ا*لأحد، 17 يونيو  2012 - 12:26*





*حسين أحمد شميط المتهم بمحاولة اغتيال مبارك*​ 
*الأقصر - مصطفى جبر*
*قال المهندس حسين أحمد شميط المتهم بمحاولة اغتيال الرئيس السابق  حسنى مبارك فى أديس أبابا، إن هناك توقعات كبيرة بتلاعب المجلس العسكرى فى  النتيجة النهائية لانتخابات الرئاسة خاصة بعد انقلابه على الثورة وحل مجلس  الشعب بالكامل.*
*وأضاف شميط أن حل مجلس الشعب جاء فى توقيت متقن من قبل المجلس العسكرى  ليصيب المصريين بالإحباط، مشيرا إلى أن هذا قرارا سياسى وليس دستوريا،  ويعتبر انقلابا على إرادة الشعب.*
*وعن سير العملية الانتخابية، أوضح شميط أن الانتخابات تسير بشكل سليم على  الرغم من وجود تجاوزات بسيطة من أنصار المرشحين أمام اللجان، مشيرا إلى  زيادة نسبة الإقبال فى الساعات الأخيرة من اليوم قبل إغلاق الصناديق  الانتخابية.*


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*ناخبة بالهرم: سأصوت لشفيق لأنه أرمل وبلا ابن يخرب البلد*​ 
*الأحد، 17 يونيو  2012 - 12:42*​ *




لجنة انتخابية*​*كتبت سارة علام* *أكدت الناخبة عفاف عبد الله حسن خلال إدلائها بصوتها فى لجنة حافظ  إبراهيم بالهرم، أنها ستصوت للفريق أحمد شفيق لسببين رئيسيين، أولهما أنه  أرمل حيث توفيت زوجته مؤخرا، وبالتالى لن نجد سوزان مبارك مرة أخرى.*
*وأضافت أن السبب الثانى أن الفريق ليس لديه أبناء ذكور، لذلك فهو ليس مضطرا  لمحاربة القوى السياسية من أجل التوريث، لأن "جمال وعلاء هما اللى خربوا  البلد وقبل ما يكبروا كان الريس مبارك  كويس".*
*ودفع هذا الكلام مندوب محمد مرسى لمداعبتها، قائلا:"لو كل الناس فكرت زيك كده يا مدام يبقى الدكتور مرسى هيتحبس بتهمة الإنجاب".*​


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*مشادات نسائية بين مؤيدات «شفيق ومرسي» بدمياط*​ *الأحد 17 يونيو 2012 - 01:28 صباحًا
**عماد الشاذلي,ناصر الكاشف*
*شهدت الساعات الأخيرة لليوم  الأول لجولة الإعادة، تزايد الإقبال على بعض اللجان بدمياط خاصة مراكز  فارسكور والزرقا وكفرسعد، وشهدت لجنة مدرسة «النصر الإعدادية» عدة مشادات  كلامية بين مؤيدات «شفيق»، وبعض مؤيدات «مرسي» اللاتي انتشرن في محيط  المدرسة طوال اليوم رغم حرارة الجو وقت الظهيرة.*
* وكان الإقبال أكثر وضوحًا في لجان السيدات خاصة في لجنتي  «دمياط الثانوية العسكرية»، و«اللوزي الثانوية» في مدينة دمياط, وكان هناك  اتهامات متبادلة بين أنصار «مرسي» و«شفيق» بشراء الأصوات، خاصة في مركز  كفرسعد.*
*كما قرر المستشار إبراهيم أحمد، المشرف على انتخابات «الزرقا»  مصادرة أجهزة «لاب توب» وغلق مقر كان «الإخوان» قد حولوه إلى مركز  انتخابي، وكذلك ضبط أحد الناخبين بلجنة مدرسة «البصارطه الإعدادية» أثناء  قيامه بتصوير استمارة التصويت بعد الإدلاء بصوته، وتم إثبات ذلك في محضر,  بالإضافة إلى استبعاد قاض بلجنة (6) بكفرسعد، لقيامه بعقد محاضرات تأييد  لمرشح بعينه، قبل الانتخابات، وقامت لجنة الانتخابات بتعيين قاضيا آخر ضمن  كشوف الاحتياطي.*
​


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*الداخلية: قوات خاصة للتعامل مع المخربين فور إعلان النتيجة*​ 
*الأحد، 17 يونيو  2012 - 14:44*​ *




اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية*​*كتبت أسماء نصار* * نفى اللواء محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية، ما تردد عن إلقاء  الشرطة القبض على عناصر من كتائب القسام، مؤكداً أن هذا الكلام لا أساس له  من الصحة، وأن الوزارة لم تصدر تصريحات بهذا الكلام.*
*وأضاف إبراهيم، خلال جولته التفقدية اليوم لعدد من اللجان الانتخابية  بالدائرة الثالثة، وبالتحديد فى لجنة مدرسة أبو بكر الصديق، أنه وردت إلى  الوزارة معلومات تفيد بأن مدنيين سيقومون بارتداء الزى العسكرى بعد إعلان  نتيجة الانتخابات للقيام بأعمال تخريبية، لذلك تم الاستعداد لذلك بقوات  خاصة.*
*وأشار ابراهيم إلى أن الانتخابات الحالية من أنزه الانتخابات التى شهدتها  مصر، داعياً جموع الشعب المصرى بالنزول إلى اللجان حتى يختار الشعب من  يمثله.*
*كما نفى إبراهيم ما تناقلته بعض وسائل الإعلام حول لقاء مبارك بعدد من  المساجين من رموز النظام السابق، والذين يقضون المدد المحكوم عليهم بها،  حيث أشار إلى أن حالة مبارك الصحية لو استدعت علاجه الخارج سيتم السماح له  مثله مثل أى سجين يقضى فترة عقوبة.*​


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*مواطن يكتشف إدلاء آخر بصوته بدلاً منه ببولاق الدكرور
* *الأحد 17 يونيو 2012 - 02:52 مساءً*
*اليوم السابع*
*شهدت اللجنة رقم 36 بمدرسة الشهيد أحمد عبد  العزيز ببولاق الدكرور مخالفة أثناء سير العملية الانتخابية، حيث حضر  "على.م.م"، 39 سنة، مأمور ضرائب، بالإدلاء بصوته، برقمه القومى المثبت  بالأوراق، أمام المستشار حسن نجم، رئيس اللجنة، وفى وقت لاحق حضر شخص آخر  يحمل نفس الاسم الرباعى الذى يحمله مأمور الضرائب، ونفس الرقم القومى مع  اختلاف الرقمين الأخيرين، ووجد اسمه مؤشر أمامه بالكشوف، مما دفع رئيس  اللجنة بإثبات الأمر بمحضر اللجنة، وتوجه عدد من أعضاء حزب الحرية والعدالة  بالتوجه إلى اللجنة الرئاسية لإثبات الواقعة.                        *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2012)

خبر فيه ريحة مش عاجبانى
*حملة مرسي: الجيش متورط في كسر الصمت الانتخابي لصالح مرشح معين




مرسى
كشف الدكتور أحمد عبد العاطي، منسق عام حملة الدكتور محمد مرسى، مرشح حزب  الحرية العدالة للرئاسة، عن أنهم رصدوا وجود أحد القيادات السابقة فى  المجلس العسكرى ومعه قوة من الجيش فى مسقط رأسه بكفر الشيخ، ويدعو الناخبين  للتصويت لمرشح معين".
وقال فى مؤتمر صحفى عقدته حمله مرسى، بمقرها بوسط القاهرة، عصر اليوم،  "يضايقهم أن يقوم أحد من المؤسسة العسكرية بالتأثير على الناخبين".
وأضاف:"أعطينا تعليمات لمناديبنا بحماية الصناديق وتم إمدادهم بأوراقهم  القانونية التى من حقهم المبيت أمام الصناديق، وتواصلنا مع عموم الشعب  المصرى من خلال محبين مرسى لكى يصل معدل التصويت إلى المعدلات حتى تكون  فرصة النجاح للمرشح الذى يمثل عموم الشعب المصرى هى الأكبر".
وقال الدكتور ياسر علي، المتحدث باسم الحملة، "البعض يطلق قنابل الدخان  خاصة من معسكر الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح للرئاسة، ضد الحملة بعد ظهور  مؤشرات تؤكد تفوق مرشحنا فى جولة الإعادة للتستر على مخالفته".
ولفت إلى أن اللجنة القانونية للحملة تقدمت ببلاغ إلى النائب العام ضد  المطابع الإميرية، بعد طبعها بطاقات مسودة للمرشحان، مؤكدا أن الحملة ليست  طرفا فى هذه القضية، وهذه البطاقات لم تستخدم فى الإقتراع.
وأشار إلى أن عدد من مناديب مرسى تعرضوا لمضايقات أثناء المبيت بجانب  الصناديق، مساء أمس الأول، موضحا أنهم فوجئوا باستبعاد بعض الضباط  المتقاعدين من الإدلاء بأصواتهم فى كشوف الناخبين.
وأكد أن بعض جماعات المصالح المرتبطة بالنظام السابق توحى للناس أنهم يخالفون القانون.
وأوضح أنه تم رصد شراء أصوات لصالح الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح للرئاسة،  مشيرا إلى أن أنصار شفيق واصلوا تهديداتهم للناخبين ومحاولة إفشال العملية  الإنتخابية خاصة فى الزقازيق بالشرقية.
وقال أسامة الحلو، المستشار القانونى لحملة "مرسى"، "إن القضاء استبعد  الأوراق التى جاءت من المطبعة الإميرية وتم وضع خط تحت اسم مرسى فيها".


الوطن 
*


----------



## oesi no (17 يونيو 2012)

مد التصويت الى العاشرة مساء  المصدر CBC


----------



## merna lovejesus (17 يونيو 2012)

عاااااااااااااااااااااااااجل 
حاتم بيجاتو : فرض غرامة مالية قدرها 1000 جنيه للممتنعين عن التصويت. 
مد فتره التصويت للساعه العاشره مساء

اتفضلو انزلووووووووووووووووا بقى من فضلكم 
اللى لسة عندة حد منزلش ياخدوا ينزلوة بعد اذنكم ارجوووووووكم


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*ضبط أحد مندوبى مرسى يحمل 15 بطاقة رقم قومى*​ *الأحد 17 يونيو 2012 - 05:19 مساءً
**اليوم السابع 
أكدت غرفة العمليات بنادى القضاة، أنه تم ضبط  أحد مندوبى أحد المرشحين بلجنة 55 بمركز الواسطى بمحافظة بنى سويف، وبحوزته  15 بطاقة رقم قومى داخل اللجنة، وذلك بمعاونة أحد الأمناء باللجنة، وتم  تحرير محضر بذلك وإحالته للنيابة للتحقيق فيه.
وتبين أن هذا الشخص مندوبا لمحمد مرسى، مرشح حزب الحرة والعدالة، الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.                               *​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (17 يونيو 2012)

طيب انا كده لازم اسافر عشان انتخب ..أعمل ايه؟؟
​


----------



## merna lovejesus (17 يونيو 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> طيب انا كده لازم اسافر عشان انتخب ..أعمل ايه؟؟
> ​



حاولى تنتخبى بجد بأى طريقه عشان تنقذى البلد من مرسى ...حاولى بجد على قد ما تقدرى


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*إحالة وكيل لـ«مرسي» إلى النيابة العسكرية في بورسعيد*​ *الأحد 17 يونيو 2012 - 05:14 مساءً*
*حمدي جمعة,جمال نوفل*

*أحال اللواء عادل الغضبان، الحاكم العسكري لبورسعيد، محمد شحاتة، المحامي  وعضو جماعة الإخوان ووكيل المرشح محمد مرسي، إلى النيابة العسكرية بتهمة  التعدي على ضابط بالقوات المسلحة أثناء أداء عمله في تأمين لجنة مصطفى كامل  بحي المناخ.
*​ *وتعود الواقعة إلى نشوب مشاجرة لفظية بين شحاتة والمستشار حازم بيومي  المصري رئيس اللجنة، انتهت باستدعاء المستشار لقوات الجيش من أجل إخراجه من  مقر اللجنة، الأمر الذي ترتب عليه احتداد المحامي وتعديه على ضابط جيش.*
*يذكر أن جولة الإعادة في الانتخابات الرئاسية بين الدكتور محمد مرسي، مرشح  حزب الحرية والعدالة، والفريق أحمد شفيق، قد شهدت إقبالاً ضعيفاً للغاية  خلال يومها الثاني*​


----------



## oesi no (17 يونيو 2012)

مفيش 1000 جنيه ولا حاجة 
بس برضوا انزلوا انتخبوا


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*تحرير محضر ضد أحد مندوبى "مرسى" بالحامول وإحالته للنيابة*​ 
*الأحد، 17 يونيو  2012 - 17:19*
*كفر الشيخ - محمد سليمان*​ *حرر المستشار محمد مختار رئيس لجنة الزعفران التابعة لمركز  الحامول، مذكرة ضد سيد دويدار "يحمل توكيلا عاما عن الدكتور مرسى" بسبب  مروره على اللجنة بشكل دائم وعدم جلوسه بها.*
*وقام المستشار بسحب التوكيل منه وعند اعتراض سيد دويدار على ذلك، مؤكدا على  أن المرور على اللجنة من حقه بصفته يحمل توكيلاً عاماً للدكتور مرسى، وقال  سيد دويدار إننى أحمل توكيلاً عاماً ومن حقى المرور باللجنة، وبرغم ذلك  حرر رئيس اللجنة محضراً لى، وتم تحويله للنيابة.*


----------



## merna lovejesus (17 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> مفيش 1000 جنيه ولا حاجة
> بس برضوا انزلوا انتخبوا



الخبر ده لسه نازل دلوقتى ...ايا كان صح او غلط لازم ننزل


----------



## oesi no (17 يونيو 2012)

فين مصدر الخبر ؟


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*جنوب الصعيد: اشتعال حرب المنشورات.. واتهامات لكنيسة قنا بدعم شفيق
**المصري اليوم*
*محمد حمدي,محمد السمكوري,محمد السيد سليمان ,علي الطيري,السيد أبو علي,عبد العال طلعت,محمود الملا,إبراهيم معوض,سامح عبد الفتاح*
*شهدت  محافظات جنوب الصعيد السبت إقبالا ملحوظا على التصويت فى اليوم الأول  لجولة الإعادة لانتخابات الرئاسة، ففى محافظة أسوان توافد الناخبون منذ  الصباح أمام اللجان، وظهر الإقبال بوضوح من جانب السيدات والأقباط، فيما  انتشرت قوات الجيش والشرطة خارج اللجان لمنع أى تجاوزات.*
*وتضم محافظة أسوان 230 لجنة فرعية، ويصل عدد الناخبين إلى 859  ألفاً و278 ناخباً، وشكلت اللجنة العامة بالمحافظة غرفة عمليات بمقر مجمع  محاكم أسوان برئاسة المستشار جمال سالم، رئيس محكمة أسوان الابتدائية،  وتأخر فتح عدد من اللجان بمراكز المحافظة حوالى نصف ساعة، بسبب تأخر بعض  القضاة ومندوبى اللجان فى الحضور، وانخفض عدد الناخبين فى فترة الظهيرة  بسبب ارتفاع درجة الحرارة، بينما شهدت لجان مركز نصر النوبة إقبالا ضعيفا  فى الوقت الذى زاد فيه الإقبال بمركزى كوم أمبو وإدفو، فيما أرسل أعضاء من  الحزب الوطنى المنحل رسائل على التليفونات المحمولة، لحث المواطنين على  انتخاب أحمد شفيق.*
*وفى سوهاج، انتظمت عملية التصويت داخل 563 مركزا انتخابيا يضم  635 لجنة فرعية، وتفاوتت نسبة الإقبال على التصويت، حيث ارتفعت فى المدن  عن القرى، بينما سادت حالة من الارتباك بين رؤساء اللجان، بسبب عدم تسليمهم  كشوف الناخبين ومحاضر فتح اللجان وغلقها قبل بدء العملية الانتخابية بيوم  كما حدث فى الجولة الأولى.*
*وشهدت العملية الانتخابية تجاوزات فى الدعاية أمام اللجان من  جانب أنصار المرشحين محمد مرسى وأحمد شفيق، وحشدت التيارات الدينية جهودها  لدعم محمد مرسى، واستخدمت سيارات أجرة وعربات «توك توك» لنقل الناخبين إلى  اللجان، ووزع شباب الإخوان منشورات مناهضة للفريق أحمد شفيق بعنوان «معقول  نرجع للنظام القديم؟!»، وحملت المنشورات صورة للرئيس السابق وشفيق، فى  محاولة للربط بينهما.*
*فى الوقت نفسه تمت زيادة عدد قوات تأمين جولة الإعادة من  الشرطة والجيش داخل مركز دار السلام، تحسبا لحدوث أى تطورات لحادث الثأر  بين عائلتى «الشرابلة» بقرية أولاد سالم و«القوايدة» بقرية أولاد خلف.*
*قال اللواء وضاح الحمزاوى، محافظ سوهاج، إن الأجهزة التنفيذية  والأمنية بالمحافظة تلتزم الحياد التام وعدم التدخل فى سير العملية  الانتخابية.*
*وفى محافظة الأقصر، كان الإقبال محدودا على التصويت، باستثناء  عدد من اللجان بمدينة الأقصر التى شهدت إقبالا كبيرا، وسط حراسة مشددة من  قوات الجيش والشرطة، خاصة بقرية البياضية، خوفا من تجدد الاشتباكات بين  عائلتى الخولة والشيبانية، كما حلقت طائرة هليكوبتر عسكرية فى سماء مدينة  الأقصر، وتوقفت لدقائق معدودة فى الجو فوق لجان مدارس صلاح الدين  وأبوالحجاج ووادى الملكات الابتدائية، بينما شهدت لجنة مدرسة القرنة  الابتدائية اشتباكات بالأيدى بين أحد أنصار «مرسى» وعدد من مؤيدى «شفيق»،  بعد قيام الأول بتوجيه الناخبين للإدلاء بأصواتهم لمرسى.*
*قال اللواء أحمد ضيف صقر، مدير أمن الأقصر، إن غالبية اللجان  الفرعية فتحت أبوابها فى موعدها، باستثناء عدد قليل من اللجان بمدينتى إسنا  وأرمنت، التى تأخرت لمدة تراوحت بين ربع ونصف الساعة، بسبب تأخر وصول  القضاة إليها.*
*ورصد مراقبون للعملية الانتخابية بالأقصر تواجد عدد من أنصار  الدكتور محمد مرسى أمام مدرسة الزينية للتعليم الأساسى بأجهزة «لاب توب»  وتوزيع أقلام عليها اسم مرشحهم أمام لجان، فضلا عن قيام عدد من أنصار أحمد  شفيق بأعمال حشد جماعى فى قرية البعيرات ومدينة القرنة.*
*وشهدت محافظة قنا إقبالا كثيفا منذ الساعات الأولى، خاصة من  جانب الأقباط، ولجأ أنصار شفيق ومرسى بمختلف قرى المحافظة إلى توفير سيارات  لنقل الناخبين للجان والتصويت لمرشحهم، فيما انتشرت قوات الجيش والشرطة  داخل وخارج اللجان لتأمين العملية الانتخابية.*
*ظهر خلال اليوم الأول لجولة الإعادة تواجد بعض أعضاء مجلس  الشعب السابقين عن الحزب الوطنى المنحل، لتوجيه أنصارهم للتصويت لصالح  «شفيق»، وحدثت مشادة كلامية فى لجنة مدرسة مدينة العمال بقنا بين أحمد  الجبلاوى، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، وأحد أنصار الدكتور محمد مرسى الذى يحمل  توكيلاً عاماً، حيث احتج «الجبلاوى» على تواجده داخل اللجنة الانتخابية.*
*فى الوقت نفسه، تأخرت 12 لجنة فى بدء عملية التصويت لمدة ساعة  بسبب تأخر وصول القضاة، فيما شهدت لجنة المدرسة الإعدادية بنات بنجع حمادى  حدوث بعض حالات الإغماء بين السيدات، بسبب ارتفاع درجة حرارة الجو، وتم  عمل الإسعافات الأولية لهن.*
*من جهة أخرى، قالت حملة «مرسى» إنها رصدت بياناً قامت الكنيسة  بتوزيعه على الأقباط للتصويت لصالح «شفيق»، فيما حصلت «المصرى اليوم» على  نسخة من بيان آخر الذى قام مؤيدو مرشح الإخوان بتصويره وتوزيعه على  الناخبين، لحثهم على التصويت لمرشحهم.*
*وفى محافظة البحر الأحمر، شهدت لجان مدينة الغردقة إقبالا  ملحوظا، خاصة من السيدات والأقباط، وقام المستشار محمد جمال، رئيس اللجنة  الانتخابية بمدرسة محمد الطيب، بمنع 4 ناخبين من التصويت، بسبب عدم إحضارهم  بطاقات الرقم القومى، فيما شهدت اللجان الانتخابية بباقى مدن المحافظة  إقبالا ضعيفا.*
*وأكد اللواء سعد الدين، أمين سكرتير عام محافظة البحر  الأحمر، أن غرفة العمليات تلقت إخطارا بتأخر فتح 6 لجان، بسبب تأخر وصول  القضاة ومندوبى المرشحين، موضحا أن مدة التأخير تراوحت بين نصف الساعة  وساعة ونصف.*
*فى الوقت نفسه منعت قوات الجيش والشرطة تواجد أى سيارات تحمل صورا للدعاية لأى من مرشحى جولة الإعادة بالقرب من اللجان الانتخابية*​


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2012)

*#رصد |#من_الرئيس؟| مرسي يحسم الانتخابات بنسبة 85% مقابل 15% لشفيق*





*ومرسي لحق الكرسي *

*عوضنا عليك يارب*


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*سيارات تجوب شوارع الشرابية لحث المواطنين على الانتخاب لنصرة الثورة*​ الأحد 17 يونيو 2012 - 05:35 مساءً
 *اليوم السابع*
*سيرت حملة مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الدكتور  محمد مرسى، سيارات بشوارع حى الشرابية، لحث المواطنين على النزول إلى لجان  الاقتراع وانتخاب مرشح الثورة، حيث طافت السيارات شوارع الشرابية مطالبة  المواطنين بالكف عن الكسل و النزول للاقتراع حتى تتنصر الثورة.
وكُتب على السيارة "خدمة توصيل الناخبين مجانا"، كما قام أعضاء الحملة  باستئجار سيارات ميكروباص لليوم الثانى من انتخابات الإعادة لرئاسة  الجمهورية لتوصيل الناخبين مجانا إلى لجان الإقتراع، وفى السيارة يحث  السائق وأحد الجالسين بجواره الناخبين على اختيار مرشح الثورة الدكتور محمد  مرسى، وذلك نصرة لدماء الشهداء.*​ 
​


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*«شباب ماسبيرو» ينفى اشتراكه في مظاهرات ضد «شفيق»
**صفاء سرور*
*نفى اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو،  الأحد، اشتراكه بمظاهرات، ترددت الأنباء عن خروجها من أمام بعض الكنائس،  للتنديد بالمرشح الرئاسي، أحمد شفيق، ووصفه بـ«القاتل» مؤكدًا أنه لم يصدر أي اتهامات لكلا المرشحين، أو أن يكون قد دعا لمقاطعة الانتخابات.*​ *وأدان الاتحاد، في بيان صادر عنه، محاولة البعض انتحال صفته لـ«الزج به في أمور تستغل لصالح آخرين»، مؤكدًا «أهمية المشاركة في العملية الانتخابية بجولة الإعادة».*​ *وشدد «الاتحاد» على عدم معرفته بما روج  بمشاركته في المسيرة التي أشير إلى مرورها أمام إحدى الكنائس، مبديًا رفضه  لـ«محاولة الزج بدور العبادة في الأمور السياسية» وأنه «كفصيل مدنى يطرح  الاختيار للإرادة الشعبية لتحديد رئيسها القادم واحترامها في إطار العملية  الديمقراطية التي ارتضينا بها ويجب استكمالها»، كما يدعو للحفاظ على مكتسبات الثورة وأهمها «الوقوف ضد التمييز والحفاظ على حقوق المواطنة» بحسب البيان.*​ *واختتم «شباب ماسبيرو» بتأكيده على تمسكه بمطالب وحقوق  الشهداء، وأنه سوف يناضل بـ«كل السبل المشروعة والقانونية لمحاسبة  المتورطين والقتلة في هذه الأحداث» رافضًا فى الوقت ذاته المتاجرة بدماء  الشهداء في هذه المعركة الانتخابية.*
*كانت أنباء قد ترددت عن خروج مسيرة ومظاهرات من أمام بعض  الكنائس في بعض المناطق بحي مصر الجديدة، للتنديد بالمرشح الفريق أحمد  شفيق، حيث أشار البعض إلى مشاركة «اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو» وحملهم لافتات تطالب  بمقاطعة الانتخاب وصور الشهداء ووصف المرشح للرئاسة بـ«القاتل»، بحسب ما  أورد بيان النفي الصادر عن الحركة.*​


----------



## apostle.paul (17 يونيو 2012)

> *#رصد |#من_الرئيس؟| مرسي يحسم الانتخابات بنسبة 85% مقابل 15% لشفيق*


*شبكة رصد الاخوانجية وسعت منكم المرة دى اوى

*


----------



## grges monir (17 يونيو 2012)

هو لو نجح
مش هايكون طبعا بالنسبة دى


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *شبكة رصد الاخوانجية وسعت منكم المرة دى اوى*


 
*والنعمة قلتلهم كدة *



*بس ربنا يستر*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (17 يونيو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *والنعمة قلتلهم كدة *​
> 
> 
> 
> *بس ربنا يستر*​


 صعب التنبؤ بالنتائج الآن


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*رئيس لجنة بقويسنا: سنسمح بالتصويت حتى آخر ناخب باللجنة*​ 
*كتب أحمد حربى*​ *قال المستشار رمضان الشربينى، رئيس اللجنة الانتخابية رقم 17،  بمدرسة مصطاى الإعدادية بمركز قويسنا، أنه سوف يسمح بالتصويت حتى آخر ناخب  موجود بحرم اللجنة الانتخابية، حتى لو استمر التصويت لفجر غد الاثنين ،  طالما كان هناك ناخبين موجودين، ولم يتمكنوا من التصويت، حتى يسمح لآخر  ناخب بالإدلاء بصوته فى انتخابات جولة الإعادة لرئاسة الجمهورية، وذلك بعد  قرار العليا للانتخابات بمد التصويت إلى العاشرة مساء لليوم الثانى على  التوالى.*
*وأضاف الشربينى أن نسبة الإقبال بدأت تتزايد بشكل ملحوظ مع انخفاض درجات  الحرارة اليوم الأحد، فى ثان أيام الانتخابات، مؤكدا أن الساعات القليلة  القادمة سوف تشهد إقبالاً كثيفاً، مع تحسن الجو نسبياً.*
*جدير بالذكر أن محافظة المنوفية قد حصلت على المركز الأول فى انتخابات  الجولة الأولى لانتخابات الرئاسة، بنسبة تصويت تخطت 70% مقارنة بباقى  محافظات مصر.*​


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> صعب التنبؤ بالنتائج الآن



*يا عمنا ... هما ال بيتنبأو *
*أحنا بس بمسي :a63:*​


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*محاضر بالجملة مع زيادة إقبال الناخبين على اللجان بالقليوبية*​ 
*القليوبية - خالد حجازى*​ *بعد انكسار حدة الحرّ تزايد الإقبال على اللجان الانتخابية  بالقليوبية، وزادت نسبة المخالفات من قبل الناخبين وأنصار المرشحين، حيث  حرر رئيس لجنة مدرسة مشتهر بطوخ محضرا رقم 6149 إدارى طوخ ضد الناخب "طاهر.  ح. ع" بعد أن ألقى القبض عليه أثناء قيامة بتصوير بطاقة التصويت.*
*حررت "ميرفت محمد" مندوبة الفريق (أحمد شفيق) محضرا ضد "محمود إبراهيم"  مندوب الدكتور (محمد مرسى)، محضرا رقم 2119 جنح بنها، بعد أن قام مندوب  "مرسى" بالتعدى عليها بالسب والقذف داخل اللجنة، بينما قام أحد رؤساء  اللجان الفرعية بالقليوبية بتحرير مذكره ضد الناخب "محمد. ع. م" بعد أن قام  الناخب بالتحدث داخل اللجنة مع رئيس اللجنة بطريق غير لائقة.*
*كما حرر محضر بقسم ثان شبرا الخيمة للناخب "شرين. ك. م" 26 سنة، بعد حدوث  مشادة كلامية والتحدث بطريقة غير لائقة مع رئيس اللجنة، بعد أن أصر الناخب  على استخدام قلمه الشخصى فى التصويت، مخترقا بذلك تعليمات اللجنة العليا،  ما دفع رئيس اللجنة لتحرير مذكرة ضده وتحويلها إلى النيابة العامة للتحقيق.*
*وكشف بيان للمركز الإعلامى للإخوان وقوع تجاوزات فى مدرسة محمد فريد ببنها،  حيث فوجئ أحد المصوتين الذى توجه للإدلاء بصوته، بأن الخانة المقابلة  لاسمه موقع بها، وتم عمل محضر إثبات حالة بالواقعة.*
*كما كشف البيان عن قيام المستشار المسئول عن اللجنة رقم  13 بترك اللجنة  وجلوسه مع المستشار المسئول عن  اللجنة رقم 14 وترك اللجنة لمندوب شفيق  (الذى يوجه الناخبين للتصويت لصالح مرشحه)، وفى شبين القناطر وقعت مشادة  بين أنصار شفيق ومحمد مرسى فى قرية الشوبك التابعة لمركز شبين القناطر،  بسبب اصطحاب أحد أنصار شفيق لمجموعة من الناخبين، وتوجيههم للتصويت لصالح  شفيق.*
*ورصد  التقرير ظهور أتوبيسات وسيارات نقل منوفية تنقل ناخبين للتصويت  بقليوب بمعرفة أحد أعضاء مجلس الشعب السابق عن الوطنى المنحل  تحمل أرقام  71090 أجرة المنوفية  و70314 أجرة المنوفية و70247 أجرة المنوفية، و70539  أجرة المنوفية وق أ ع 1587.*
*وكشف البيان عن عثور أحد المارة على بطاقة رقم قومى مكسورة وملقاة على  الأرض أمام مقر حملة شفيق بشرق شبرا الخيمة بالشارع الجديد شبرا الخيمة،  وكذلك وجود حالات وفاة بالكشوف الانتخابية باللجنة رقم ٣٦ مسلسل ١٨٨٩  بمدرسة شبرا الخيمة الثانوية بنين.*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (17 يونيو 2012)

*على اعصابى  استر يارب وعدى كل حاجه على خيررر :closedeye*


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*الأمن يستعين بقوات إضافية فى الموسكى تحسباً لأى أعمال تخريب قبل غلق اللجان*​ 
*كتب إسلام النحراوى*​ *استعانت قوات الأمن بفرق إضافية أمام لجان الموسكى وعابدين، تحسبا  لنشوب أى اشتباكات فور إغلاق اللجان، بالإضافة للتصدى لعمليات الفوضى  والتخريب.
**وأكد مصدر أمنى مطلع أن وزارة الداخلية والقوات المسلحة عززت من  استعداداتهما الأمنية، وذلك بزيادة أعداد السيارات الأمنية أمام اللجان،  تحسباً لوقوع أى أعمال عنف خلال على سير العملية الانتخابية.*​


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*منسق حركة "مواطنون ضد الغلاء": منحت صوتى لـ"شفيق"*​ 
*الأحد، 17 يونيو  2012 - 18:52*​ *





محمود العسقلانى منسق حركة مواطنون ضد الغلاء*​ 
*أسيوط - هيثم البدرى*​ *قال محمود العسقلانى منسق حركة "مواطنون ضد الغلاء"، إننى منحت  صوتى للفريق أحمد شفيق رغبة فى إحداث توازن فى حاضر الحياة السياسية  المصرية ولا يعنى ذلك إيمانى الكامل بشفيق رئيسا للبلاد، ولكنه من وجه نظرى  أخف الضررين.
* *وأرى أن الضرر الأكبر هو وصول جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لكرسى الرئاسة لأنه  يعتبر تمهيدا لإعادة إنتاج الحزب الوطنى المنحل تحت مسمى وشعار وثوب جديد،  كما أنه يعتبر تمهيدا لدولة الخلافة التى لا تتحمل مصر تبعاتها فى الوقت  الراهن نظرا لهوية مصر وطبيعتها الخاصة، فضلا عن استيائى الكامل من ماكينة  التزوير، والخروقات الانتخابية التى يمارسها قيادات الإخوان المسلمين بأشد  مما كان يفعله الحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى .*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 يونيو 2012)

شفيق هو الرئيس


----------



## apostle.paul (17 يونيو 2012)

*قفلوا بقة كفاية كدا اللجان فضيت خلاص وافتحوا موضوع علشان النتايج كمان ساعتين 


*


----------



## oesi no (17 يونيو 2012)

ساعتين ونص وينتهى التصويت ويبتدى الفرز
لجان النساء عاملين  فيها اوبشن جديد 
كل واحدة بتاخد معاها  عيل وهى داخله 
يشوفها بتعلم على المرشح المتفقين عليه ولا لا 
علشان تاخد السوبيك اناناس


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2012)

*توفيق عكاشة على قناة الفراعين:كل النتائج الاوليه حتى الآن بحسب مراقبيه ترجح نجاح شفيق بفارق جيد عن مرسى.
توفيق يظهر بمظهرهادئ على غير المعتاد فى الآيام الأخيره.
*


----------



## Abd elmassih (17 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *قفلوا بقة كفاية كدا اللجان فضيت خلاص وافتحوا موضوع علشان النتايج كمان ساعتين
> 
> 
> *


*هناك لجان مازال فيها اقبال شديد مثل اسوان وكأن الناس مستنيه الوقت الضايع عشان تجيب جون
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2012)

من حملة شفيق


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2012)

*وقف التصويت بلجنة بالفيوم والتحفظ على موظفيها لتوقيعهم لمواطنين لم يحضروا*








* تصوير طارق وجيه*













* قرر المستشار عادل دعبش، رئيس اللجنة العامة للانتخابات بالفيوم، وقف  التصويت باللجنة رقم (8) بمدرسة التجارة بنين بالفيوم، والتحفظ على  الموظفين العاملين بها بعد اكتشاف قيامهم بالتوقيع بدلا من مواطنين في كشوف  الانتخابات لم يدلوا بأصواتهم.*

* كان أحد المواطنين قد تقدم بشكوى تفيد التوقيع أمام اسمه في كشوف الناخبين  على الرغم من عدم إدلاءه بصوته، وبفحص الكشوف تبين صحة الشكوى مما استدعى  رئيس اللجنة الفرعية رفع مذكرة لرئيس اللجنة العامة، وأصدر الأخير قرارا  بوقف التصويت في اللجنة والتحفظ على الموظفين المسئولين عن توقيعات  الناخبين في الكشوف.*

* المصري اليوم*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2012)

*قال المستشار عمر سلامة، عضو الأمانة العامة للجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، إن اللجنة اتخذت قراراً منذ قليل بمد فترة التصويت حتى الساعة العاشرة مساءً، بعد أن كانت ممتدة للساعة التاسعة مساءً.*


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*"بجاتو" يؤكد على أحقية المرشحين الطعن على  نتائج الفرز والمطالبة بإعادتها.. لجنة الرئاسة تتلقى الطعون الثلاثاء  والبت فيها الأربعاء والنتيجة الخميس.. وجميع البطاقات المسودة من مطابع  الأميرية*​ 
  الأحد، 17 يونيو  2012 - 22:13​ *




بجاتو*​ 
*كتب إبراهيم قاسم*​ *قال المستشار حاتم بجاتو، أمين عام لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية، إن  مخالفات خرق الدعاية الانتخابية فى اليوم الثانى من جولة الإعادة تزايدت  بشكل غير مسبوق، حيث تمكنت الأجهزة الأمنية من ضبط مجموعة من مؤيدى  المرشحين يحاولون التأثير على الناخبين، قبل الإدلاء بالأصوات، بهدف دعم  مرشحهم، وتم تحرير محاضر وإحالتها للنيابة العامة.*
*وكشف بجاتو خلال المؤتمر الذى عقده فى الهيئة العامة للاستعلامات عن قيام  رئيس اللجنة العامة بمنشأة ناصر مع الأجهزة الأمنية بضبط شخص برفقته اثنين  كانوا يتواجدون أمام إحدى لجان منشأة ناصر، وبحوزتهم لاب توب، ومجموعة من  الأسطوانات المدمجة، وبفحص الجهاز الذى كان بحوزته تبين أنه يحتوى على  قاعدة بيانات الناخبين والتى كانوا يستخدمونها فى التأثير على الناخبين  بمنشأة ناصر، و10 تليفونات محمولة بها خطوط تعمل، وقطعتين حديد طول كل  منهما 50 سم، وصاعق كهرلابائى ومجموعة من السديهات التى تحتوى على معلومات  خطيرة، تشمل الدعوة للتظاهر عن طريق إقناع الرأى العام للتعبير عن رأيهم  المعارض لـ "شفيق"، وتدريبات تم إجراؤها فى إحدى الدول الخارجية على كيفية  استخدام الأسلحة، وقيادة التظاهرات إلى الميادين العامة لاقتحام قصر  العروبة، فى حالة فوز الفريق شفيق، وتم تحرير محضر وإحالته إلى النيابة  العامة.*
*وأضاف بجاتو أن رؤساء اللجان الفرعية بالمنصورة والفيوم وبنى سويف، تمكنوا  من ضبط ثلاثة إداريين ممن يساعدون رؤساء اللجان الفرعية من المعاونين لهما،  أثناء قيامهم بتسويد بطاقات اقتراع لصالح أحد المرشحين بخط يدهم، ومحاولة  وضعها فى الصناديق، كما تم ضبط عدد من المحاولات الأخرى الخاصة بتوزيع  الورقة الدوارة خارج اللجان الانتخابية، إلا أنه تم العثور عليها حتى لا  يتم استخدامها فى التأثير والتزوير لإرادة الناخبين.*
*ومن المخالفات التى ظهرت أيضا فى اليوم الثانى للانتخابات هى العثور على  دفاتر بطاقات الاقتراع المسودة لصالح أحد المرشحين، وذلك فى 10 محافظات،  وصل إجمالها 2000 بطاقة بينها 1200 فى الشرقية.*
*وردا على تصريحات مسئول من مطابع الأميرية والذى أكد بأن مطابع الأميرية  طبعت بطاقات التصويت فى 14 محافظة فقط، بينما قامت مطابع الشرطة بالطباعة  فى 18 محافظة، وأن مطابع الأميرية ليس لها علاقة بالبطاقات المسودة، قال  بجاتو إن هذا المسئول ليته كان قد صمت، فهو الذى اضطره للرد والكشف عن أن  جميع البطاقات المسودة، كانت من مطابع الأميرية، وأن البطاقة التى سبق وأن  تم تسريبها منذ أربع أيام فى الجيزة كانت أيضا فى مطابع الأميرية، ولذلك  تجرى التحقيقات وسيتم الإعلان عن مرتكب تلك الجريمة.*
*وعن نسبة الإقبال فى اللجان الفرعية فى جولة الإعادة على مدار اليومين،  كانت أقل بكثير من نسبة التصويت فى المرحلة الأولى من الانتخابات، وكانت  اللجنة تلقت العديد من الشكاوى من المواطنين فى محافظتى قنا وأسوان، حول  ارتفاع درجات الحرارة، وهو ما اضطر اللجنة إلى مد فترة التصويت حتى الساعة  10 مساء.*
*وعن عمليات الفرز، فإن اللجان الفرعية ستبدأ الفرز فور انتهاء عمليات  الاقتراع مباشرة، وأن من حق مندوبى المرشحين فقط تسلم نسخ من نتائج اللجان  الفرعية وليس من حق منظمات المجتمع المدنى أو الإعلام تسلم هذه النسخ.*
*وردا على من حق المرشح الطعن على نتائج اللجان الفرعية وإعادة الفرز، وعدم  مخالفة المادة 36 من قانون الرئاسة، فأكد بجاتو أن من حق أى مرشح الطعن،  وتقديم أسباب طعنه على نتيجة الفرز، ومن ثمة لو وجد أن هذا الطعن جدى يمكن  إعادة الفرز التى يشك فى عدم صحتها.*
*وقال بجاتو إن اللجنة تعلم جيدا من يقوم بمهاجمتها، ولكن تلتزم الصمت لأن  المرشح الذى يهاجمها له أغراض معينة يريد تحقيقها فى حالة ما إذ رأت ردت  اللجنة على هجومه.*
*وذكر بجاتو أن وزارة الخارجية ستقوم بإعادة فرز نتائج المصريين فى الخارج  بجدة وبروتوريا بعد أن شك رئيس اللجنة العامة من أن التصويت كان يتم بشكل  جماعى فى تلك المناطق، خاصة وأن المظاريف التى كانت تصل للجنة من عنوان  واحد قريب من السفارة، رغم عناوين من يصوتوا ليس بجوار مكتب البريد المبعوث  منه.*
*وأشار إلى أن لجنة الرئاسة تتلقى الطعون الثلاثاء والبت فيها الأربعاء والنتيجة إعلان الرئيس يوم الخميس.*
*وأكد المستشار حاتم بجاتو أن لجنة مراقبة تمويل حملات المرشحين مستمرة حتى  بعد إعلان النتائج النهائية، وأنها فى انتظار ورود تقارير الجهاز المركزى  للمحاسبات بشأن حجم إنفاق المرشحين على دعايتهم الانتخابية، وفى حال ثبوت  قيام أى من المرشحين الـ 13 تجاوز حجم الإنفاق الذى حددته اللجنة بعشرة  ملايين جنيه خلال المرحلة الأولى و2 مليون جنيه خلال المرحلة الثانية، سيتم  إحالته إلى النيابة العامة وتوقيع العقوبة التى نص القانون عليها.*
*ونفى بجاتو قيام عضو بهيئة قضايا الدولة بتسويد البطاقات لصالح أحد  المرشحين بمحافظة سوهاج، وتوجيه رئيس اللجنة العامة له اللوم، وقال:" هذا  كذب ولم يحدث ولو كان حدث لأعلنت عنه".*
*وحول تصويت أعضاء اللجنة الرئاسية قال إنه لا يوجد مانع قانونى من تصويت  أعضاء اللجنة العليا والأمانة العامة فى الانتخابات، وأن تصويتهم كان بدافع  مشاركتهم فى العملية الانتخابية، موضحا أن من حق حملة المرشح محمد مرسى  التقدم ببلاغ إلى النائب العام ضد المستشار فاروق سلطان لإعلانه اسم مرشحهم  بأن المضبوطين فى واقعة منشأة ناصر يتبعون حملته، باعتبار أن ذلك دعاية  سلبية ضده، مؤكدا أن اللجنة لا تجور على حق أحد فى التقاضى.*


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2012)

*احفظ يارب مصر
*​


----------



## كليماندوس (18 يونيو 2012)

يا رب​


----------



## كليماندوس (18 يونيو 2012)

يا رب استرها من عندك
​


----------



## grges monir (18 يونيو 2012)

نتيجة متوقعة حتى الان
مش شايف انا انها مفاجاة خالص


----------

